# Randy Blythe arrested on charges of manslaughter



## Goro923 (Jun 28, 2012)

http://www.metalsucks.net/2012/06/2...arrested-in-prague-on-charges-of-manslaughter



> According to Czech news site Novinky.cz, Lamb of God vocalist Randy Blythe has been arrested in Prague on charges of manslaughter.
> 
> While I&#8217;ve only been able to scrounge up a rough translation of the report, Blythe&#8217;s arrest apparently stems from a concert that took place on May 24, 2010. Allegedly, a fan lept on stage during the show, resulting in a physical altercation with the frontman. The fan eventually succumbed to his injuries and died, leading to the charges Blythe now faces.
> 
> ...


Sounds pretty serious. Hope it isn't though.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jun 28, 2012)

Oh snap.


----------



## Valennic (Jun 28, 2012)

Fuckin A. 

Rough situation here...very rough


----------



## sakeido (Jun 28, 2012)

my reaction as I read title from left to right 

Randy Blythe "ah he's running his mouth again?"
arrested "probably just public drunkeness or something"
on charges "okay they usually don't write it like this" 
of manslaughter "WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT" 

metalsucks appears to have been crashed by the breaking news DoS though, so I can't actually read the article. somebody copy 'n' paste please?

edit: forgot to copy 'n' paste. whoops! summary is, apparently a fan rushed on stage during a show in 2010 in Prague and got involved in an altercation with Randy. he later succumbed to his injuries. dunno why it took them 2 years to bust him.


----------



## Michael T (Jun 28, 2012)

Ahhhh, that's some bullshit. Damn it Randy !


----------



## Goro923 (Jun 28, 2012)

Nevermind, I'll put it in OP.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jun 28, 2012)

Oh fuck.

So a fan went on stage? (uninvited?) if that is the case, then he should not be held guilty because of it, no fan has any right to go onstage uninvited, especially since you don't know what a fan might do (Dimebag incident)


----------



## anomynous (Jun 28, 2012)

It took two years to bust him because this is the first time they've been back there since then.




This really isn't a hard concept.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jun 28, 2012)

^No need to be snippy.
And 'd on the first, nonsnippy part of your post.


----------



## Kodee_Kaos (Jun 28, 2012)

Czech yourself before you wreck yourself.


----------



## NSXTypeZero (Jun 28, 2012)

wow... that's fucked up. I know nothing about their legal system... Since it's in europe hopefully they are modernized to include fair trial by jury's and fair representation.

god forbid it's like the UAE or Dubai where selling weed can give you the fucking death penalty


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Jun 28, 2012)

so did randy actually beat the shit out of this dude or did the fans do it after the show?


----------



## Metal_Webb (Jun 28, 2012)

Well that explains why they had to cancel on the ASP show.


----------



## TheSpaceforthis (Jun 28, 2012)

Sorry but a man died, if he is guilty he has to go to jail. Think about the family of that man.


----------



## Goro923 (Jun 28, 2012)

NSXTypeZero said:


> Since it's in europe hopefully they are modernized to include fair trial by jury's and fair representation.



Seriously?  He has higher chances of getting wrongfully condemned in the States than anywhere in the European Union.


----------



## MFB (Jun 28, 2012)

ZOMB13 said:


> Oh fuck.
> 
> So a fan went on stage? (uninvited?) if that is the case, then he should not be held guilty because of it, no fan has any right to go onstage uninvited, especially since you don't know what a fan might do (Dimebag incident)



Manslaughter is murder without malice aforethough - aka he didn't mean to kill the person yet he did.

This is a very gray area in terms of how to deal with it so I'll try and keep an eye on what happens with it; on one hand it'll be great if hes let go and nothing comes of it because Randy doesn't seem like the killing fan type because he got on stage, plus I love Lamb of God. On the other hand, given how Randy performs and how 'heat of the moment' he gets, he might have overdone it and not realized what happened, hence the "without malice" part as well as think of how the family of the person must feel.

*insert "For Your Malice" joke here*


----------



## Necris (Jun 28, 2012)

Somehow I am completely unsurprised by him being charged with something like manslaughter.



BIG ND SWEATY said:


> fuck me running, i hope he doesnt go to jail.


If he's guilty I certainly hope he does and I hope he serves his sentence in a jail in Prague.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jun 28, 2012)

TheSpaceforthis said:


> Sorry but a man died, if he is guilty he has to go to jail. Think about the family of that man.


Not necessarily, it depends on what exactly happened. If the man threatened or assualted Randy first then it'd be a different issue entirely.

That's WAYYY too black and white of a way to look at it (not knowing anything about the incident anyway).


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jun 28, 2012)

MFB said:


> Manslaughter is murder without malice aforethough - aka he didn't mean to kill the person yet he did.
> 
> This is a very gray area in terms of how to deal with it so I'll try and keep an eye on what happens with it; on one hand it'll be great if hes let go and nothing comes of it because Randy doesn't seem like the killing fan type because he got on stage, plus I love Lamb of God. On the other hand, given how Randy performs and how 'heat of the moment' he gets, he might have overdone it and not realized what happened, hence the "without malice" part as well as think of how the family of the person must feel.
> 
> *insert "For Your Malice" joke here*



Yeah, we need more details, but if (let's say) a fan got up onstage, and Randy pushed him off and the fan fell off the stage, hit himself on the railing or floor, I don't think Randy should be to blame, as a fan going on stage uninvited is extremely risky/dangerous to any band.

This overall sucks, venues are going to get even tighter at shows, Lamb Of God is going to be slaughtered at the press (can anyone see the "Metal kills fans" headlines?) and the fans in Czech will get fewer bands that want to play there :/


----------



## Kodee_Kaos (Jun 28, 2012)

Necris said:


> If he's guilty I certainly hope he does and I hope he serves his sentence in a jail in Prague.



I don't really wish prison upon anyone.

However, for the sake of metal, I think a stint in the goulag would make for some powerful inspiration.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 28, 2012)

Is the link dead for anyone else?

This one works for me.

Randy Blythe Reportedly Arrested For Manslaughter - in Metal News ( Metal Underground.com )


----------



## nickgray (Jun 28, 2012)

NSXTypeZero said:


> Since it's in europe hopefully they are modernized to include fair trial by jury's and fair representation.



Are you kidding? It's a communist country, he will be given a show trial and then he will be executed by a KGB firing squad.


----------



## Mprinsje (Jun 28, 2012)

they should really change the meaning of the term manslaughter, i always thinks it sounds like someone went crazy with an axe and slaughtered people.

OT: sucks for randy, although i don't think he's solely accounteable for this.


----------



## sage (Jun 28, 2012)

nickgray said:


> Are you kidding? It's a communist country, he will be given a show trial and then he will be executed by a KGB firing squad.



OMG, I totally hope you're kidding. And if you are, hahahahaha! That's totally funny... And if you're not, fuck, I don't even have words...


----------



## NSXTypeZero (Jun 28, 2012)

TheSpaceforthis said:


> Sorry but a man died, if he is guilty he has to go to jail. Think about the family of that man.



uh, ONLY if he died due to a knockout blow _*by Randy*_ --- (but I suppose manslaughter can be used loosely)

which, although I haven't seen the video, I sincerely find it hard to believe Randy was on stage and PERSONALLY hit him so fucking hard he died....

Justice needs to be served for the family no doubt, but I have this feeling it wasn't that simple, that Randy just delivered some Tyson-style wrecking ball this guy and that was it


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Jun 28, 2012)

^ this


----------



## steve1 (Jun 28, 2012)

TheSpaceforthis said:


> Sorry but a man died, *IF* he is *GUILTY* he has to go to jail. Think about the family of that man.



Seen a few people quote this and dispute it, so I've highlighted the important words


----------



## Edika (Jun 28, 2012)

nickgray said:


> Are you kidding? It's a communist country, he will be given a show trial and then he will be executed by a KGB firing squad.



Czech Republic (and I emphasize Republic) has not been a communist country for two decades. So as has been stated I hope you are kidding!


----------



## JaeSwift (Jun 28, 2012)

nickgray said:


> Are you kidding? It's a communist country, he will be given a show trial and then he will be executed by a KGB firing squad.



Israelian education failing you there? 

The Czech republic is part of Europe, member of the EU and they have signed the Lisbon treaty. If anything would go awry with this trial the entire EU would be on their ass let alone the US's influence on that. Wouldn't worry too much about a fair trial, I'de worry a lot more about whether or not this is true.

I've been noticing a disturbing amount of near xenophobia to Eastern Europian countries/countries that USED to be part of the communistic regime. 

Wake up, it's 2012.


----------



## Pooluke41 (Jun 28, 2012)

I think we should Czech if this will hurt his presidential campaign!

In all seriousness though; this will probably just turn out to be an accident on stage.


----------



## nickgray (Jun 28, 2012)

You guys have no sense of humor, do you?


----------



## Pooluke41 (Jun 28, 2012)

nickgray said:


> You guys have no sense of humor, do you?



You just aren't funny.


----------



## nickgray (Jun 28, 2012)

Pooluke41 said:


> You just aren't funny.



Yeah, I do agree with that


----------



## JaeSwift (Jun 28, 2012)

nickgray said:


> Yeah, I do agree with that



It wasn't directed to you personally, but this is like the 5th thread within a month with someone somehow ragging on an Eastern European country while they have absolutely no knowledge about said country.

If you were just trying to be funny, fair enough, just saying it's past the point of being funny (at least to me).


----------



## The Beard (Jun 28, 2012)

Jesus the title of the thread about made me spit out my drink, hopefully this all gets sorted out


----------



## nickgray (Jun 28, 2012)

JaeSwift said:


> If you were just trying to be funny, fair enough, just saying it's past the point of being funny (at least to me).



Well, I mean the guy mumbled something about hoping that European justice system has all that fancy fair trial and fair representation sort of stuff, and then he mentioned UAE and Dubai (not sure why though, Dubai is part of UAE). It was so stereotypically American of him that I just couldn't help myself.



> someone somehow ragging on an Eastern European country while they have absolutely no knowledge about said country


----------



## EdgeC (Jun 28, 2012)

Sounds like a beat up to me. There is no manslaughter case without reckless indifference. So unless Randy was inviting people on the stage then punching them in the face for laughs then this charge has no merit.

There are also too many variables (i.e. was the guy drunk, on drugs, did he mean to do Randy harm?). 

I havn't seen the video but I assume Randy was defending himself.

The charge should be against event organisers for inadequate security. Sounds like a tragic accident.


----------



## Static (Jun 28, 2012)

NSXTypeZero said:


> wow... that's fucked up. I know nothing about their legal system... Since it's in europe hopefully they are modernized to include fair trial by jury's and fair representation.
> 
> god forbid it's like the UAE or Dubai where selling weed can give you the fucking death penalty



Naa, no Death Penalty,Its usually around 15 year sentence with (?) amount of lashes depending on which city in UAE , with a really hefty fine and followed by deportation if your an expat(in which they are in most cases).


pretty crazy shit though.


----------



## infernalservice (Jun 28, 2012)

What about the "rule of honor" from Omerta? 

Seriously though, nobody can make a call I this until more details are out. I don't remember hearing anything about randy fighting a dude on stage in 2010. Hopefully this is jut a misunderstanding or some non-accountable bs.


----------



## JamesM (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm sure he'll walk. They can't prove he delivered the "killing blow," which at least in the American legal system they have to. He'll probably get an assault charge (even though if everything I've heard is true he was defending himself). 

I mean, it's not like he put his Foot to the Throat of the guy or pulled out One Gun like a stupid Redneck. It's a Faded Line, really. I guess while he's locked up he at least has More Time to Kill.


----------



## IronGoliath (Jun 28, 2012)

nickgray said:


> Are you kidding? It's a communist country, he will be given a show trial and then he will be executed by a KGB firing squad.



You're not funny. You're a stupid ignorant idiot. What you posted offends me and has obviously offended other people.

Now.

Blythe apparently is getting fully exonerated from another article I read but now can't seem to find. Very confusing.


----------



## Thep (Jun 28, 2012)

Who ever watches all these videos and tells us where it happens gets a delicious green rep.

lamb of god prague 2010 - YouTube

Do it now.


----------



## TDR (Jun 28, 2012)

JamesM said:


> I mean, it's not like he put his Foot to the Throat of the guy or pulled out One Gun like a stupid Redneck. It's a Faded Line, really. I guess while he's locked up he at least has More Time to Kill.





But seriously, wtf. Will be interesting to see how this develops


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Jun 28, 2012)

^i watched all of them and didnt see it


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Jun 28, 2012)

NSXTypeZero said:


> wow... that's fucked up. I know nothing about their legal system... Since it's in europe hopefully they are modernized to include fair trial by jury's and fair representation.
> 
> god forbid it's like the UAE or Dubai where selling weed can give you the fucking death penalty



lol USA is far from the only "land of the free" we all proclaim it is. Democracy has in fact caught on elsewhere in the past few centuries.


----------



## Floppystrings (Jun 28, 2012)

I just saw a post by what seems to be a witness on youtube, he said he saw what happened, copy/pastey:

*"I´m LOG fan from CzechRepublic and I am very upset about that event. At 2010 I was in a front row (in front of Willie) 5 meters from place the fan falled. The fan tried to go to the stage but Randy kicked him down before he can get stable position there. There was sparse audience, so he falled without any damping right onto concrete floor in Abaton. I didn´t even thought it would be deadly&#65279; for him until today.

mrBorodiju 2 hours ago" *


----------



## Indigenous (Jun 28, 2012)

We all know Randy couldn't kill a fan, he can hardly fight as it is if you remember that old video


----------



## Floppystrings (Jun 28, 2012)

Indigenous said:


> We all know Randy couldn't kill a fan, he can hardly fight as it is if you remember that old video




I don't know how I feel about a singer kicking someone off stage violently. I saw Tom Araya kick someone off stage in a Slayer live DVD and the guy looked like he landed on his neck. It was brutal, and stupid.


----------



## Nats (Jun 28, 2012)

the charges will either get dropped because the Czech republic isn't a country that matters or he'll be executed on site.


----------



## spawnofthesith (Jun 28, 2012)

Static said:


> Naa, no Death Penalty,Its usually around 15 year sentence with (?) amount of lashes depending on which city in UAE , with a really hefty fine and followed by deportation if your an expat(in which they are in most cases).
> 
> 
> pretty crazy shit though.



Damn, that must suck, whats the penalty for mere possession?


----------



## EdgeC (Jun 28, 2012)

Floppystrings said:


> I just saw a post by what seems to be a witness on youtube, he said he saw what happened, copy/pastey:
> 
> *"I´m LOG fan from CzechRepublic and I am very upset about that event. At 2010 I was in a front row (in front of Willie) 5 meters from place the fan falled. The fan tried to go to the stage but Randy kicked him down before he can get stable position there. There was sparse audience, so he falled without any damping right onto concrete floor in Abaton. I didn´t even thought it would be deadly&#65279; for him until today.*
> 
> *mrBorodiju 2 hours ago" *


 
Contiunuing on from my previous post, If Randy kicked the guy off stage that's a bit different. 

In my book that is acting recklessly and could be considered mansalughter if he later died as a result of the injuries he sustained.

Although, I wasn't there so there could be other mitigating factors.


----------



## devolutionary (Jun 28, 2012)

If, and I stress *if*, Randy kicked someone off a stage and they died from those injuries, that's manslaughter in more developed nations, provided it was not in self-defense. I imagine that will be a core argument here for his lawyers though - does climbing a stage that is meant to be protected by security count as an aggressive act? Now that could swing either way, because you start getting reasonable force arguments, which play a major role in most trials of this nature outside of some specific locations such as a few states and nations. It will be a tricky case either way, and you can bet your ass there will be some major US involvement somewhere, even if it is to condemn the evil metal vocalist.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 28, 2012)

This is so odd. I feel like I'm in some bizarro world while i was reading this.


----------



## Floppystrings (Jun 28, 2012)

devolutionary said:


> If, and I stress *if*, Randy kicked someone off a stage and they died from those injuries, that's manslaughter in more developed nations, provided it was not in self-defense. I imagine that will be a core argument here for his lawyers though - does climbing a stage that is meant to be protected by security count as an aggressive act? Now that could swing either way, because you start getting reasonable force arguments, which play a major role in most trials of this nature outside of some specific locations such as a few states and nations. It will be a tricky case either way, and you can bet your ass there will be some major US involvement somewhere, even if it is to condemn the evil metal vocalist.



Based on what that guy said he saw at the show, Randy may be in some trouble.

I understand the whole Dimebag fear, and stuff like that but kicking someone when they are vulnerable like that is a pretty bad thing to do.

I hope it isn't true, but it sounds like it could be... Damn...


----------



## JosephAOI (Jun 28, 2012)

I think if Randy just kicked him down and didn't really injure him to the point of death, it's not his fault. What if it was something that over time did kill him and he just didn't take care of it? It could've been his fault for not taking care of his own body.

Also, what about all the fans and concert goers who have gotten trampled to death in a pit and all?


----------



## Epyon6 (Jun 29, 2012)

He prob kicked him cause the guy said "yea I downloaded your album so what?" we all know how Randy feels about people downloading his bands albums.


----------



## Don Vito (Jun 29, 2012)

nickgray said:


> Are you kidding? It's a communist country, he will be given a show trial and then he will be executed by a KGB firing squad.


this


----------



## Narrillnezzurh (Jun 29, 2012)

TheSpaceforthis said:


> Sorry but a man died, if he is guilty he has to go to jail. Think about the family of that man.



Let's keep in mind, people have been shot and killed by fans who've wandered up onstage. It really isn't that simple, and the security team at the show are also partly to blame for this.

If he died from a preexisting condition (i.e., not from Randy crushing his skull onstage), it's _definitely_ more complicated than that.


----------



## TheKindred (Jun 29, 2012)

He's got roughly 30 days and counting to get out of this mess and escort gojira to my local venue....


----------



## Randyrhoads123 (Jun 29, 2012)

Ughhhh..... This fucking sucks. I really hope that he gets out of this soon. The lawyers said he was expected to be exonerated, but that's just a press release.

If anyone gets up onstage uninvited with a band nowadays, I have zero sympathy for them. As previously mentioned with the shit that went down with Dime, I think bands have a right to preemptively defend themselves by keeping people off the stage. A person certainly doesn't deserve death from doing that, but getting your ass kicked a little would be acceptable to me.

As far as those videos go, I've looked at a couple but I couldn't really make out anything happening. We'll really have to wait and see when they have more information.


----------



## Floppystrings (Jun 29, 2012)

Here is the video of Tom Araya kicking someone off stage:



I don't think he was in any danger, but it is hard to tell...

Here is Phobias bassist almost killing someone, but they were clearly in some danger and outnumbered:


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jun 29, 2012)

NSXTypeZero said:


> wow... that's fucked up. I know nothing about their legal system... Since it's in europe hopefully they are modernized to include fair trial by jury's and fair representation.



Yeah, I hope so too.



Europe isn't some backwards hellhole where people are burned at the stake for witchcraft. Not since the 1700s anyway...


----------



## anomynous (Jun 29, 2012)

http://www.thegauntlet.com/article/...at-Describes-Randy-Blythe-Throwing-A-Kid-Down


----------



## Osiris (Jun 29, 2012)

TheSpaceforthis said:


> Sorry but a man died, if he is guilty he has to go to jail. Think about the family of that man.



But what about Dimebag Darrell? Randy may have just been defending himself and the kid was already weak as fuck. There's another side of the story we don't know.


----------



## cronux (Jun 29, 2012)

reading this and that i really don't know if Randy knocked the shit out of that guy or just pushed him off the goddamn stage?

one thing keeps bugging me - 2 years have passed and NOW you arrest him? if you kill a guy in another country wouldn't you get, let's say, a NOTICE stating
"you have killed a guy in our country bla bla" or something like that? i mean, it's not a parking ticket -> shouldn't you know about that or at least get some sort of "head's up" on that?


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jun 29, 2012)

I really hope this is fake. hmm...


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 29, 2012)

If you watch any of the videos, the stage is only about a foot high. How bad can someone really get injured in that situation? I think this is sketchy as all hell.


----------



## Asrial (Jun 29, 2012)

I have to take Randys' site.
Unless there is a direct invitation from the artist (like when DTP invites up for the encore or Machine Head did their fan-playing-aesthetics-of-hate-thing), the audience has no place on the stage, and agrees with the risk of being removed from the stage, force or not, either from a bandmember or from a sacurity.
Also, at many metal concerts, I've seen tons of fans just jumping up on the stage edge to jump back into the crowd, or get kicked like in this incident. It's not like Randy wanted to actively kill a dude, he just did what's normal.

Imagine if you slapped a random dude, and 5 hours after you'd be arrested for manslaughter because he drove into a brick wall due to heavy vertigo or seizure. 

EDIT: Post number 1000, bitchaz!!!!


----------



## Nile (Jun 29, 2012)

I highly doubt that much brutality as described in that blog. He doesn't play in Dethklok.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 29, 2012)

Asrial said:


> Also, at many metal concerts, I've seen tons of fans just jumping up on the stage edge to jump back into the crowd, or get kicked like in this incident. It's not like Randy wanted to actively kill a dude, he just did what's normal.



And coming from a hardcore background, that happens all the time.


----------



## Randyrhoads123 (Jun 29, 2012)

The only thing I could find in any of the videos was just this one guy jumping or getting pushed back into the crowd. You can't really see, but it looks like he jumped. I don't think this is the incident though. It's at the very end.


----------



## Dan (Jun 29, 2012)

Nats said:


> the charges will either get dropped because the Czech republic isn't a country that matters or he'll be executed on site.



Not only was that comment stupid and uneducated but it also showed you have absolutely no concept of what law is outside of your country and who the Czech Republic is. For anyone that has no idea and wants to make a comment like this, do us all a favour. Do some fucking homework first before you make such remarks. If anything the US has less culture and a worse penal system than the Czech Republic, so get out of that 'merrica fuck yeah' bullshit and read a book.  -1

He wont have been arrested any time before this because Czech ruling will probably state that they aren't allowed to arrest a suspect like this till they are actually back in the country. Since he has returned to play a show they have jurisdiction to arrest and trial Randy for these crimes. It will be a high profile case anyway so it will probably end up in a court in the capital. Unless they have a series of witnesses or video footage to actively testify against him then i can't see how the case will go ahead...

That being said though they wont have made an arrest unless they have strong evidence to suggest that he is to blame for the death, especially nearly 3 years after the incident. We will have to see how this case pans out, but i'm on the fence till i see the evidence. Randy can be an agressive man sometimes, maybe the incident was without merrit and consequently a man died because of his actions.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 29, 2012)

Goro923 said:


> Seriously?  He has higher chances of getting wrongfully condemned in the States than anywhere in the European Union.



I wouldn't be so sure about that.

Bands kick kids off the stage all the time, this particular case (especially from watching the video) has an air of mystery about it.


----------



## Metal_Webb (Jun 29, 2012)

Dan said:


> Truth



All I've got to add is all you people who think because somewhere isn't 'Murica it is uncivilised. Get your heads out of your arses.

Manslaughter is manslaughter nowhere you are. If Randy took actions that resulted in this guy's death, he's guilty. Simple as that and he'll face the penalties.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jun 29, 2012)

NSXTypeZero said:


> which, although I haven't seen the video, I sincerely find it hard to believe Randy was on stage and PERSONALLY hit him so fucking hard he died....



and this..



Indigenous said:


> We all know Randy couldn't kill a fan, he can hardly fight as it is if you remember that old video



I can't believe it took nearly 50 posts to mention this


----------



## Dan (Jun 29, 2012)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I wouldn't be so sure about that.
> 
> Bands kick kids off the stage all the time, this particular case (especially from watching the video) has an air of mystery about it.


----------



## cronux (Jun 29, 2012)

Dan said:


> He wont have been arrested any time before this because Czech ruling will probably state that they aren't allowed to arrest a suspect like this till they are actually back in the country. Since he has returned to play a show they have jurisdiction to arrest and trial Randy for these crimes. That being said though they wont have made an arrest unless they have strong evidence to suggest that he is to blame for the death, especially nearly 3 years after the incident.



this


----------



## butterschnapps (Jun 29, 2012)

This is rather shocking indeed, but what evidence could there be that his death was solely because of being kicked off of the stage?


----------



## Randyrhoads123 (Jun 29, 2012)

This was a comment on Willie Adler's facebook status from a fan that attended the show: 

"_I was at that show two years ago...Ive seen many bands in that club like DevilDriver, Hatebreed, etc. and every metal fan in Prague knows that this is one of the "stage diving friendly" clubs. Hatebreed and Devildriver were ok with that. The guy climbed on stage and Randy slapped him and they guy fell on the ground (NOT off the stage), sang few words to his face and pushed him back and said that he is not ok with people on the stage. A murder? I dont think so...that hit wouldnt kill you unless youre made of glass..sry for my english.._"


Comment from Willie: 

"_Hey guys, it's been a rough couple of days. All I can say is that I can't recall that particular show let alone a fan being beaten on the stage. I think I would've noticed something like that considering the Dime thing. We're all still here in the Czech republic awaiting what is to happen. We hope we'll beable to get randy out this afternoon. All our thoughts are with him as well as the family of the deceased fan. We've no real clue as to what happened to him, but we send our condolences. All we try to do is entertain, the fans are why we're here. We would never try and harm anyone._"

Seems like everything is still sorta messed up and no one is 100% on what happened or what the police are doing.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jun 29, 2012)

How the hell can someone die by falling off a stage 
I mean, the biggest stage I've ever seen was like 2 m high


----------



## nickgray (Jun 29, 2012)

Marv Attaxx said:


> How the hell can someone die by falling off a stage
> I mean, the biggest stage I've ever seen was like 2 m high



Well, you could fall on your head in a rather unlucky way that's going to cause some sort of rare complication.


----------



## DaddleCecapitation (Jun 29, 2012)

nickgray said:


> Well, you could fall on your head in a rather unlucky way that's going to cause some sort of rare complication.



I think historically, the odds are in the defendant's favour if the coroner determines that the cause of death was something like a seizure or an aneurysm or something.


----------



## butterschnapps (Jun 29, 2012)

Without evidence, I can't really say he deserves to go to jail. With that was said on Willie Adler's facebook, I'd say there's no way in hell he causes the death. However, Willie doesn't remember what happened that day, but knows that nothing that could have harmed a fan would have occurred. We don't have proof that the person who commented on willie's facebook was even there, it could just be a fan trying to claim to have been there to protect Randy. I'd like to know the actual story. Either way, I wouldn't hold it against Randy. The guy shouldn't have been on stage that close to Randy in the first place.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jun 29, 2012)

I'd assume there WAS security at that show.
Being the case, he really shoulda left it to them.

Seeing how his personality is, I'm not really surprised by this, he's always shooting his mouth off, and I'm sure if the "fan" or attendee in question did start somthing, Mr. Blythe would have done well to finish it.

If he skates by outta this one, I hope he'll think about stuff before he says anything, or does anything in that demeanor.

If he's found guilty, I hope he serves the rest of his years wasting away in a cell.


----------



## nickgray (Jun 29, 2012)

HammettHateCrew said:


> I think historically, the odds are in the defendant's favour if the coroner determines that the cause of death was something like a seizure or an aneurysm or something.



Yeah, but an aneurysm probably wouldn't have resulted from a fall, right? Whereas a rare complication is a direct result from a fall. Imagine someone who shot a person in the foot who then died as a result of infection or blood loss or whatever, and then someone who shot a person right in the heart, killing him instantly. Obviously, we're not talking about manslaughter here, but this is essentially an extreme example of complications. The first guy shouldn't have died, so will the odds be in the defendants favor in this case? I don't think so. It's pretty much exactly the same as the guy who shot a person in the heart.



ShadowFactoryX said:


> I'd assume there WAS security at that show.



Indeed. Isn't it security's job to handle this sort of stuff? I'm no law expert, but I imagine that musicians have no right to mess with attendees, it's the job of the security guys. It's not unlike taking the law into your own hands, I assume.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 29, 2012)

I'll chime in and say that this really does sound like a freak accident. I cannot fathom a slap killing someone, let alone a delayed death like that. Frankly after Dime's death, I don't blame musicians wanting to protect themselves from overzealous nutbags. That said, I see no reason to actually strike a fan. It's one thing if you push them off the stage, but to punch and/or slap them is too far. They pay your salary d-bag...

I think that it's too early to know what's up for sure, so before we all cast stones at Randy, let's wait for more facts to come out. I wanna know more about how this kid died, what proof the police have that this was in fact Randy's doing, and why it took so long for the kid to die given that I've never heard of a battery causing a delayed death to that degree.

There's something fishy about all of this and I feel more facts are needed.


----------



## musicaldeath (Jun 29, 2012)

> Yeah, but an aneurysm probably wouldn't have resulted from a fall, right? Whereas a rare complication is a direct result from a fall.



My grand father was renovating his basement. He banged his head on one of the 4x4's. A week later rushed to the hospital for bleeding in his brain. The only thing the doctors could think of was that bang on his head.

So yes, falling off a stage and hitting your head probably could lead to an aneurysm or some type of bleeding in your brain.

That being said, I am not saying Randy should be guilty of anything without proper evidence against him. Doesn't sound like there is a whole lot of that. Hope things work out. It will be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## Varcolac (Jun 29, 2012)

A man was jailed for manslaughter in the UK after killing someone with a single punch, so I wouldn't say that a punch or a fall couldn't kill or lead to a conviction. I hate to link to the Daily Mail, but here's a link to the article: England football fan who taunted Welshman before killing him with one punch outside Wembley Stadium jailed | Mail Online

I await the results of this case with interest. 

People talking crap on the Czech Republic for jailing the guy should perhaps read a few books and travel a little, or even spend twenty minutes on Wikipedia. It's not a third-world police-state, gentlemen.


----------



## NSXTypeZero (Jun 29, 2012)

nickgray said:


> and then he mentioned UAE and Dubai (not sure why though, Dubai is part of UAE). It was so stereotypically American of him that I just couldn't help myself.



Oh yeah, because I said UAE *AND* Dubai, wow, just total igornance right there. I know it is part of the UAE, but I appreciate the little geography lesson. It was said like that because Dubai in particular has been subject of attention lately for some ridiculous punishments


----------



## NSXTypeZero (Jun 29, 2012)

BucketheadRules said:


> Yeah, I hope so too.
> 
> 
> 
> Europe isn't some backwards hellhole where people are burned at the stake for witchcraft. Not since the 1700s anyway...



uh, yeah, and Russia isn't some backwards hellhole from the 1700's either, but I sure as fuck would not want to be thrown in a Russian prison for murder. If you actually think every other country in Europe is exactly as fair as the other... Well, I wish I had that same faith in the world


----------



## Murmel (Jun 29, 2012)

NSXTypeZero said:


> uh, yeah, and Russia isn't some backwards hellhole from the 1700's either, but I sure as fuck would not want to be thrown in a Russian prison for murder. If you actually think every other country in Europe is exactly as fair as the other... Well, I wish I had that same faith in the world



Well, Russia IS more backwards and corrupt than most other European countries.. so there you go


----------



## NSXTypeZero (Jun 29, 2012)

Murmel said:


> Well, Russia IS more backwards and corrupt than most other European countries.. so there you go




yes, which is why it is my example! There certainly ARE still first world type countries that will fuck you in the ass


----------



## butterschnapps (Jun 29, 2012)

Yeah, I was just in Dubai, UAE's laws are a little dicked to me, but their laws are based off of the Islamic religion. Even tattoo mags in the mall that had ass cleavage or chest cleavage were markered out and repackaged. Seriously. They open up magazines and take permanent markers and mark over a chick showing her tattoos on her chest and mark over what could've been a tattoo, but also her cleavage. Then they want to sell it in a borders? That's vandalized, why would I want to buy that garbage?


----------



## Murmel (Jun 29, 2012)

^^Ah yeah I re-read your post now, got it wrong the first time 

Honestly, I don't want any government on my ass. But if it was something really serious, like leaking certain super secret intelligence then I have my list of countries I don't want on after me. Of course, I have no clue about that sort of stuff so it's all just guess, but it's fun


----------



## Metal_Webb (Jun 29, 2012)

NSXTypeZero said:


> yes, which is why it is my example! There certainly ARE still first world type countries that will fuck you in the ass



Guantanamo Bay anyone?


----------



## canuck brian (Jun 29, 2012)

ShadowFactoryX said:


> I'd assume there WAS security at that show.
> Being the case, he really shoulda left it to them.



That didn't work so well for Darrell Abbott.


----------



## butterschnapps (Jun 29, 2012)

Murmel said:


> ^^Ah yeah I re-read your post now, got it wrong the first time
> 
> Honestly, I don't want any government on my ass. But if it was something really serious, like leaking certain super secret intelligence then I have my list of countries I don't want on after me. Of course, I have no clue about that sort of stuff so it's all just guess, but it's fun


Well, that's the point of maintaining anonymity. If you were anonymous, you wouldn't need to worry about it. Granted, I plan on moving to Norway anyways, and then visit Sweden on occassion to see Katatonia or Vildjharta.


----------



## Equivoke (Jun 29, 2012)

Shouting "DIMEBAG MANN" isn't a very good defence if Randy actually did hit then hold the guy down then push him off the stage. 

Although it seems like that isn't the case and it was just a unlucky fall. 

Also to these guys:



JosephAOI said:


> I think if Randy just kicked him down and didn't really injure him to the point of death, it's not his fault.



Kicking someone down and then they die is manslaughter



ittoa666 said:


> If you watch any of the videos, the stage is only about a foot high. How bad can someone really get injured in that situation? I think this is sketchy as all hell.





Marv Attaxx said:


> How the hell can someone die by falling off a stage
> I mean, the biggest stage I've ever seen was like 2 m high




People have died from smaller falls. I doesn't take that much force to kill you if are hit in the right place and unlucky.


----------



## rawrkunjrawr (Jun 29, 2012)

Well Metalsucks has more information on this incident. According to there site the fan rushed in three times and security was not able to catch him the third time. This fan kept running at Randy and Randy pushed him away. No fists where thrown, or feet. But if they convict him he'll face 5-10 years in jail.

Here's what was said:



> &#8220;Lamb of God Management will be issuing an official statement on Monday regarding the charges made against singer Randy Blythe. As no formal charges have yet been made and the case is only in the investigation stages, it would be premature to make an official statement filled with false truths or innuendos.
> 
> &#8220;Having said that, management wished to address today one false piece of information that has been included in many of the news stories released so far. Under no circumstances was there a fight of any kind involved. This incident deals with a fan that three times during the concert jumped the barricade and rushed Randy during the performance. It is alleged that the third time, security was not able to reach him and that Randy pushed him back into the audience where supposedly he fell and hit his head.
> 
> &#8220;Again, until the investigation is concluded this weekend, nothing more will be released, but clarity and the facts needed to be addressed on this one reported point which is totally inaccurate.&#8221;


----------



## Ralyks (Jun 29, 2012)

EDIT: Nevermind, post above me ninja'd it.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 29, 2012)

I hope this isn't true and that Randy doesn't serve time. If is true, I find it hard to believe that it has taken until now for these facts to come up. It just doesn't smell right to me.


----------



## rawrkunjrawr (Jun 29, 2012)

vampiregenocide said:


> I hope this isn't true and that Randy doesn't serve time. If is true, I find it hard to believe that it has taken until now for these facts to come up. It just doesn't smell right to me.



Me too, I don't personally know Randy but he still looks like a guy that wouldn't try to hurt or kill anyone. I know it's manslaughter and that's a totally different term then homicide (even though my brain can't grasp anything). All I hope for that they let him go and tell him he can never return to that country. And I understand that this mans family would want justice and all, but no amount of money can make your family member come back. My mom even said that if someone ran me over she'd rather cry then take some man to court for money, because at the end I'll still be dead. Sorry of topic there, trying to get back on point is. I just want to know the truth along with everyone else.


----------



## butterschnapps (Jun 29, 2012)

See, this makes more sense. If the dude rushed Randy, and that was the third time but security couldn't get to him quick enough, then the dude deserved to get shoved back out into the crowd. If he hit his head, then that's his own damn fault for now following the rules of the venue. Granted, no one deserves to die over it, but shit happens. If you touch a hot iron, after being told not to twice, and you do it any ways, you're going to get burned. This definitely wouldn't have been done on purpose, and it's example as to why you need to stay within the authorized boundaries, for your own protection and the band members' protection.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jun 29, 2012)

butterschnapps said:


> See, this makes more sense. If the dude rushed Randy, and that was the third time but security couldn't get to him quick enough, then the dude deserved to get shoved back out into the crowd. If he hit his head, then that's his own damn fault for now following the rules of the venue. Granted, no one deserves to die over it, but shit happens. If you touch a hot iron, after being told not to twice, and you do it any ways, you're going to get burned. This definitely wouldn't have been done on purpose, and it's example as to why you need to stay within the authorized boundaries, for your own protection and the band members' protection.



On the same token,
you would think security would have been a little more alert after the first two times?

But its seeming likely that this is the case of a freak accident.


----------



## Equivoke (Jun 29, 2012)

Yeah if that last post on MS is true the dude was acting like a douche.


----------



## sakeido (Jun 29, 2012)

NSXTypeZero said:


> yes, which is why it is my example! There certainly ARE still first world type countries that will fuck you in the ass



some people consider Russia a second-world country like China

most communist or former communist countries are still too fucked up to qualify as a real first world country. czech republic is probably better than most of them but still.. I like Randy's chances on this one just because in the end he could probably bribe his way out of jail time


----------



## ArrowHead (Jun 29, 2012)

He threw a kid offstage back into the crowd. Part of the reasons many venues will not allow stagediving anymore is because of lawsuits and liability involved when people start launching themselves offstage.

People stage dive and mosh all the time. But the problem is, when someone gets hurt there's liability. Who's responsible? The venue? Security? The fan? The band?

By choosing to push the kid offstage, inadvertently, it sounds like Randy may have caused this kid some pretty serious injuries. That's what manslaughter IS. He didn't intend it, but he caused it.

I'm hoping this is something that can be settled quickly. I think it will end up being a case of two wrongs canceling out legally (Randy's pushing the kid offstage vs. the kid pushing his way ONstage), but then the family will win some sort of damages in a following civil suit. And I'd guess that this is the intent all along, it's doubtful anyone expects a conviction out of this.


----------



## DevinShidaker (Jun 29, 2012)

Being in a touring band, I have kicked my fair share of people off stage before, but that's if they didn't climb up to stage dive, all too often you have people that climb up there, trample your pedal board, and just try to mosh on stage. When I'm playing my mindset is "this is where you're at in the song, focus on that, who the fuck is this guy? get out of my way!", not "haha I'm going to fucking hurt this guy". Going on the assumption that he just kicked a guy off stage who was trying to climb up, I can assume that he was in a similar state of mind. When you're playing an intense show, you're running on adrenaline and for the most part you are on cruise control. I feel (based on the eyewitness account) that the fan was in the wrong. I feel terrible that he died, but he was trying to get to a place where he wasn't supposed to be. The venue may have also had a "no stage diving" policy, some places like that will actually penalize the band if people do it, so that may have also been a reason to get him off the stage (pure speculation of course). Either way, he shouldn't have been trying to get on stage. Imagine going to a Nascar race and trying to get on the tracks, or trying to climb into the lions cage at the zoo... not quite the same of course, but you get the picture.

/rant


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jun 29, 2012)

NSXTypeZero said:


> uh, yeah, and Russia isn't some backwards hellhole from the 1700's either, but I sure as fuck would not want to be thrown in a Russian prison for murder.



No, nor me, but the Czech Republic isn't like that. It is probably fairer and more legally developed than 'Murica, in fact... along with most of the rest of Europe. Just because it used to be Communist and blah blah blah doesn't mean it's still fucked up.

By choosing Russia you're kind of choosing a straw man, because it's among the most corrupt and violent countries in Europe.


----------



## bhakan (Jun 29, 2012)

If it is true that the fan had already tried to climb on stage twice before the incident, that definitely helps the case, as aggressively pushing someone back seems more necessary when he clearly hasn't gotten the message from security pushing him back. 

The one thing that I fear is the jury/public opinion being biased against Randy because he is in a metal band and sings about violent topics. I feel like some lawyer is going to pull up lyrics to a LOG song and try to use them to prove that he has a violent nature or some bullshit like that.


----------



## rawrkunjrawr (Jun 29, 2012)

^ Sadly I'm sure they'll do this just to get a conviction of a high profile man just so they can say they did.


Snippet from Metal Insider



> those who know the band heard the intruder may have been struck with a microphone before the security team forced him from the stage.&#8221; Sources say that the fan died of a brain hemorrhage several weeks later in a hospital. Novinky points out that the club the band was playing, Abaton, usually has a barrier preventing fans from getting on stage. We&#8217;re obviously not legal experts, , but it seems to us like the club might also be at fault for this unfortunate incident. There&#8217;s a degree of self defense involved here, and if a fan jumps onstage, they should expect to be removed. There are still a lot of details to be sorted out, but we&#8217;d hope that Blythe&#8217;s legal team is working on this, and are hopeful that the truth comes out.


----------



## RagtimeDandy (Jun 29, 2012)

bhakan said:


> The one thing that I fear is the jury/public opinion being biased against Randy because he is in a metal band and sings about violent topics. I feel like some lawyer is going to pull up lyrics to a LOG song and try to use them to prove that he has a violent nature or some bullshit like that.



Every time an argument like that is used I want to...well, do this!


----------



## ArrowHead (Jun 29, 2012)

bhakan said:


> e one thing that I fear is the jury/public opinion being biased against Randy because he is in a metal band and sings about violent topics. I feel like some lawyer is going to pull up lyrics to a LOG song and try to use them to prove that he has a violent nature or some bullshit like that.



Doubtful. That's t.v. trial shit. They don't need to show he's violent. I think the "slaughter" part of manslaughter is really confusing a lot of people here. Manslaughter just means you caused a person to die. It could be a punch in the face. It could be accidentally forgetting to latch the safety bar on their amusement park ride. Manslaughter means you did not intend for them to die, but they did. 

Since he pushed the kid offstage, instead of escorting him off the side, Randy holds some liability for the kid's injuries. Since the kid died, that means manslaughter. Same as if he had punched or kicked him. It's technically assault.

However, the kid also broke the rules if he forced his way past the security. In addition, I'm guessing he was running at the microphone or trying to sing along, which means he entered randy's personal space. That said, he can and should say he just shoved the kid off, not realizing he'd end up back in the crowd. That makes all the difference between assault, and him just defending himself from the kid.

Most likely, since there's legal wrongdoing on both sides, there will be some sort of bargain and Randy's charge will be reduced to some sort of negligence. Or dropped entirely. But then the family will file civil suit and pursue damages. *This is likely their goal in the first place*, not to convict but* to establish liability in order to pursue a civil lawsuit*!


----------



## Floppystrings (Jun 29, 2012)

The story sounds fishy.

If he rushed the stage once, why wasn't he thrown out by security if they caught him? What about the second time?

People were stage diving in the videos I have seen, and the band could have said, "Stop getting on the stage".


----------



## Murmel (Jun 29, 2012)

ArrowHead said:


> Doubtful. That's t.v. trial shit. They don't need to show he's violent. I think the "slaughter" part of manslaughter is really confusing a lot of people here. Manslaughter just means you caused a person to die. It could be a punch in the face. It could be accidentally forgetting to latch the safety bar on their amusement park ride. Manslaughter means you did not intend for them to die, but they did.



This.

Manslaughter =/= murder.


----------



## RagtimeDandy (Jun 29, 2012)

ArrowHead said:


> But then the family will file civil suit and pursue damages. *This is likely their goal in the first place*, not to convict but* to establish liability in order to pursue a civil lawsuit*!



Why does it always come down to money


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 29, 2012)

My friend came over and told me about this yesterday. This sucks.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 29, 2012)

RagtimeDandy said:


> Why does it always come down to money



Bc those w/o it will sometimes do anything to get it. 

Desperation...

I remember there was a point after I broke up w/ my last gf... Well she had some personal property of mine that was VERY expensive. Sure, being out that much $ kind of sucked, but I just let it go and considered it an expensive lesson learned. My dad, on the other hand, went off the deep end and wanted to take her to court and take more money than was even involved in the first place and I just found it a bit petty. 

Granted, I probably should have fought a little harder for my shit, but whatever. It can be replaced.


----------



## ArrowHead (Jun 29, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> Bc those w/o it will sometimes do anything to get it



Not necessarily. Think about OJ Simpson. He was found not guilty, but then completely wiped out in the following civil trial. The Browns had absolutely no need for his money, they're quite wealthy. They just wanted vengeance on the man who killed their daughter. And they effectively destroyed his life.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 29, 2012)

I think the important word there is "sometimes." I don't like to speak in absolutes bc you need far more cases to prove something absolutely true than to disprove it. 

Whatever their motive, it's petty unless it's money the defendant owes. 

A couple of pieces of paper don't really change what happened if someone is now dead. It's just something that somehow makes you feel better about what happened. Seems like a substitute for any other thing someone might use to escape something that's bothering them. Or just an excuse to be a petty ass bc the law allows for it. 

EDIT: Good call on the guy below me... I'm not even sure the cases we're discussing (Arrow and I) even really apply since this isn't the American system. Apologies.


----------



## TheKhann (Jun 29, 2012)

There is no jury in the Czech judicial system. The judge makes the decision.

Here is a quote on that:

"There is no trial by jury. There is, however, the laic participation in the administration of justice in the form of laypersons sitting as judges in chambers, hearing cases at first instance. Laypersons are elected by local councils (§ 64 and f. Judges Act 2002). Two lay judges sit with a professional judge, hearing non-specialised cases at first instance. Appellate and Supreme courts´ chambers are composed of professional judges only.

The Czech Republic has a system of career judiciary; this system has, however, been recently modified by the requirement of 30 years of age for new judges (§ 60 (1) Judges Act 2002). The judges are appointed by the President of the Republic, following a three year period of specialised training within the courts. Judges are appointed for life and can be only removed following disciplinary proceedings conducted by a special judicial ethics panel, composed of senior judges (cf. law no. 7/2002 Coll., on Disciplinary Proceedings Concerning Judges and Prosecutors)."


----------



## Sofos (Jun 29, 2012)

man this blows. Finally gonna get to see LoG live, with Dethklok and Gojira no less, and then something like this comes up  I hope the justice system goes through how it should though. If he is guilty, hopefully he gets moved to an American prison. If not, all the better.


----------



## Ghost40 (Jun 29, 2012)

That sucks. I enjoy the music. But if he's guilty, then off to prison with him. I'm not sure that Prague is the place I would want to go to prison in though. The USA have good relations with the country, but if they find him guilty of manslaughter, they may not let him get expedited. Czech Republic could be one of those countries that like to make examples out of the guilty.


----------



## rawrkunjrawr (Jun 29, 2012)

They are saying they'll try to get Randy out by this afternoon

Quote from Metal Insider from Willie Adler



> &#8220;It&#8217;s been a rough couple of days. All I can say is that I can&#8217;t recall that particular show let alone a fan being beaten on the stage. I think I would&#8217;ve noticed something like that considering the Dime thing.&#8221;
> We&#8217;re all still here in the Czech Republic awaiting what is to happen. We hope we&#8217;ll be able to get Randy out this afternoon. All our thoughts are with him as well as the family of the deceased fan. We&#8217;ve no real clue as to what happened to him, but we send our condolences. All we try to do is entertain; the fans are why we&#8217;re here. We would never try and harm anyone.&#8221;




OFF TOPIC:
I'll basically be uploading new news as it comes today. I always wanted to be more active on this forum, just wish it didn't have to start this way.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 29, 2012)

Isn't the word extradite?


----------



## goherpsNderp (Jun 29, 2012)

the guy intentionally initiated and engaged in an extremely dangerous act- attacking someone via fisticuffs in front of a ton of people that are fans of the recipient of the attack. the recipient defended himself, and the attacker was injured to the point where he died later on.

this isn't some kind of florida stand your ground thing here, although i admit i do not know what the laws are in this country. so i can only speak from a mechanical standpoint. hopefully this is just a formality so that it can be put on record what happened and so that it isn't some loose end that was never followed up on.

interesting that the band mates don't even remember what the incident in question was.


----------



## Varcolac (Jun 29, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> Isn't the word extradite?



Yes and no. Expedite is to cause something to happen more quickly. Amazon offers expedited delivery. Extradition is the transfer of a suspect or fugitive _to_ the country in which they face charges, not away from it. I think Ghost40 is thinking of a prisoner transfer, where a convicted prisoner is transferred to a prison in their home country to serve the remainder of their sentence.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 29, 2012)

goherpsNderp said:


> interesting that the band mates don't even remember what the incident in question was.



Pretty easy to say if you don't want your buddy to fry. Were they under oath when they said that? 

Then again it could be that it did happen and for some reason they really just don't remember it.


----------



## Randyrhoads123 (Jun 29, 2012)

"Czech Court To Rule Tomorrow On Whether To Continue Detaining LAMB OF GOD Singer"

BLABBERMOUTH.NET - Czech Court To Rule Tomorrow On Whether To Continue Detaining LAMB OF GOD Singer


----------



## thraxil (Jun 29, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> Then again it could be that it did happen and for some reason they really just don't remember it.



Sounds reasonable to me. I've been to a few LoG shows. Someone jumping on stage and getting violently removed is not exactly a rare occurrence. Imagine being in that band and seeing that kind of thing happen night after night on loud, crazy stages with lots of people running around and bright lights flashing all around you in different cities on a busy tour. A single incident wouldn't be something that would stand out in your memory. He didn't die till much later, so at the time it probably looked like any other stagediver ejection or mosh pit injury.


----------



## rawrkunjrawr (Jun 29, 2012)

Randyrhoads123 said:


> "Czech Court To Rule Tomorrow On Whether To Continue Detaining LAMB OF GOD Singer"
> 
> BLABBERMOUTH.NET - Czech Court To Rule Tomorrow On Whether To Continue Detaining LAMB OF GOD Singer



I'm getting super anxious, I just want this all to be over with and have Randy back on the streets.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm just worried that if things go badly they'll end up with a singer I don't like as much. Way to make this about me, eh?


----------



## goherpsNderp (Jun 29, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> Pretty easy to say if you don't want your buddy to fry. Were they under oath when they said that?
> 
> Then again it could be that it did happen and for some reason they really just don't remember it.



true. who knows? for all we know plenty of people run up on the stage and start shit, so it's not something they commit to memory too often, and wasn't out of the ordinary.

real talk: it makes me really think about the repercussions of this sort of thing. i live in houston texas and (afaik) there's a good amount of muggings and that sort of thing. if i defended myself and killed someone, i could potentially be in this sort of situation too despite how clear cut it may hypothetically seem.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Jun 29, 2012)

If that dude was crazy enough to try rushing the stage 3 separate times, no doubt he's was jumping around in pits during the show as well.

While I hope this gets resolved soon, this will no doubt leave a scar in the mind's of the band members. First off, after the Dimebag thing, (which still resonates CLEAR with MANY guys in the music scene), you never know what to expect when someone jumps onstage.

I would have done the same damn thing in Randy's shoes. Unless there's a fucking sign that says, "PLEASE COME ONSTAGE WHILE WE PLAY", or the band invites you up- Stay the fuck off it.

If a dude jumps a fence at an electric facility and gets shocked walking around the fenced off area, should the electric company be responsible for his death? He shouldn't have been there. Plain and simple.


----------



## Tuned2F (Jun 29, 2012)

ArrowHead said:


> He threw a kid offstage back into the crowd. Part of the reasons many venues will not allow stagediving anymore is because of lawsuits and liability involved when people start launching themselves offstage.
> 
> People stage dive and mosh all the time. But the problem is, when someone gets hurt there's liability. Who's responsible? The venue? Security? The fan? The band?
> 
> ...




I gotta agree with this statement. 

Because he physically pushed the guy, then he is guilty of whatever happened. 

I would really like to see what Czech's personal defense laws are. If they're similar to the United States, you can only defend yourself with equal force. In which case, I would say Randy's actions were justifiable in a manner of self defense.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 29, 2012)

goherpsNderp said:


> true. who knows? for all we know plenty of people run up on the stage and start shit, so it's not something they commit to memory too often, and wasn't out of the ordinary.
> 
> real talk: it makes me really think about the repercussions of this sort of thing. i live in houston texas and (afaik) there's a good amount of muggings and that sort of thing. if i defended myself and killed someone, i could potentially be in this sort of situation too despite how clear cut it may hypothetically seem.



... leave no witnesses...


----------



## anthonyferguson (Jun 29, 2012)

One of my friends died from a brain haemorrhage after being hit once by some scrote. I don't see, if the evidence shows Randy's physical activity (albeit not immediately) resulted in the fan's death, how these two cases are different. The person who killed my friend is serving a 10 year sentence.

I bet there would be much less compassion if it was, say Oli Sykes or Gerard Way in this situation.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Jun 29, 2012)

anthonyferguson said:


> One of my friends died from a brain haemorrhage after being hit once by some scrote. I don't see, if the evidence shows Randy's physical activity (albeit not immediately) resulted in the fan's death, how these two cases are different. The person who killed my friend is serving a 10 year sentence.
> 
> I bet there would be much less compassion if it was, say Oli Sykes or Gerard Way in this situation.




Aside from the fact that both people died of brain injuries, how are the cases the same?

Maybe there would be less compassion if some idiot wasn't trying to do something he wasn't supposed to be doing.


----------



## anthonyferguson (Jun 29, 2012)

RevDrucifer said:


> Aside from the fact that both people died of brain injuries, how are the cases the same?
> 
> Maybe there would be less compassion if some idiot wasn't trying to do something he wasn't supposed to be doing.



I don't see how getting up on stage is a crime that's justifiably combated with pushing them off? It sounds an awful lot like an act of aggression, which is what happened in the other situation I mentioned. I don't really care if it's red mist. A push/kick is not redefined if the aggressor is hyped up/drunk/whatever.

As for Willie's testimony that he saw nothing, it's not exactly surprising that you could miss something that happened so quickly if you're trying to concentrate on playing a kick-ass show. This all sounds really fishy. The Czech police can't have arrested him on a whim, especially after waiting for so long.


----------



## asher (Jun 29, 2012)

anthonyferguson said:


> I don't see how getting up on stage is a crime that's justifiably combated with pushing them off? It sounds an awful lot like an act of aggression, which is what happened in the other situation I mentioned.


 
If you go with the first blog post that popped up, it's totally an act of aggression. If the later reports are accurate, it's the singer getting bumrushed multiple times by the same fan getting through security. What's Randy to do there? Give him a hug? Stop singing and politely ask him to leave mid-song after he already bounded past security the third time?


----------



## anthonyferguson (Jun 29, 2012)

asher said:


> If you go with the first blog post that popped up, it's totally an act of aggression. If the later reports are accurate, it's the singer getting bumrushed multiple times by the same fan getting through security. What's Randy to do there? Give him a hug? Stop singing and politely ask him to leave mid-song after he already bounded past security the third time?



Hadn't read that blog. Sorry I guess it's easy to jump to conclusions. I suppose it's tragic really. Mixture of security not doing their job and things getting out of hand. What a shame.


----------



## asher (Jun 29, 2012)

anthonyferguson said:


> Hadn't read that blog. Sorry I guess it's easy to jump to conclusions. I suppose it's tragic really. Mixture of security not doing their job and things getting out of hand. What a shame.


 
Yeah, I totally understand where you're coming from  it's just really hard to make any calls without knowing what exactly happened. Could very easily go both ways. Damn shame indeed.


----------



## Nile (Jun 29, 2012)

Some of you guys saying Randy should rot if he is guilty should really think before saying that. Saying that means your basically saying he killed the kid on purpose, which is obviously not the case. Hating someone over an accidental un-intended death is just retarded.


----------



## drmosh (Jun 29, 2012)

goherpsNderp said:


> the guy intentionally initiated and engaged in an extremely dangerous act- attacking someone via fisticuffs in front of a ton of people that are fans of the recipient of the attack. the recipient defended himself, and the attacker was injured to the point where he died later on.



That's a hell of a lot of assumptions. And even then, the laws are different in every country.
Not saying you are wrong of course. I strongly support the right to self defense, and he clearly (and this is my assumption) never wanted to kill someone


----------



## Floppystrings (Jun 29, 2012)

Nile said:


> Some of you guys saying Randy should rot if he is guilty should really think before saying that. Saying that means your basically saying he killed the kid on purpose, which is obviously not the case. Hating someone over an accidental un-intended death is just retarded.



I don't think anyone said he did it on purpose.

That is called murder, manslaughter is when you mess up real bad and someone dies.

Being careless and reckless is something that should be punished, and when someone dies it is serious business.

Looking at the big picture of this, I think it will end in a civil suit. And I think Randy needs to learn somthing from this, like basically, be careful what you do, get better security, do things differently.

I have seen people act the fool and get bloody noses, but when someone goes into a coma and dies, that is some tragic shit right there. And it should be looked into, mainly so it doesn't happen again.

I have seen bouncers do much worse stuff than what Randy is being accused of, I think most of us have seen a bouncer man handle the shit out of someone. It is a freak accident for sure.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Jun 29, 2012)

anthonyferguson said:


> I don't see how getting up on stage is a crime that's justifiably combated with pushing them off? It sounds an awful lot like an act of aggression, which is what happened in the other situation I mentioned. I don't really care if it's red mist. A push/kick is not redefined if the aggressor is hyped up/drunk/whatever.



You're not supposed to be up there. This should have been obvious after security pulled him away twice. 

And I'm not sure how many times you've been in a physical altercation with a drunk/hyped up/whatever person, but even with my FRIENDS, a punch/kick is certainly redefined. My best friend putting me in a headlock while sober is one thing, but 2 weeks ago he did it when he was shitfaced and didn't lay off so I punched him twice as hard as I normally do when he does it sober.

Neither of us were mad about it after, because the situation was redefined as a result of how much he drank.


----------



## ArrowHead (Jun 29, 2012)

Nile said:


> Saying that means your basically saying he killed the kid on purpose,



On purpose/pre-meditated = Murder
Accidental/unplanned = Manslaughter

By definition, if he's being charged with manslaughter no one is saying he did it on purpose. However ACCIDENTALLY causing a person's death ALSO has repercussions. If he's guilty, he should serve the appropriate punishment for his crime.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Jun 30, 2012)

Threads like this really bring out the air of moral superiority that infects a solid 7-8 out of 10 SS.org posts of a serious nature. Seriously, some of the stuff being posted is scarier and more disturbing than the actual topic; and I'm not referring to the commie comments/jokes (which was clearly sarcasm in my view, however in bad taste).


----------



## Vletrmx (Jun 30, 2012)

Yeah, gotta take Randy's side on this one, for sure. That kid had it coming. Any fan that dares to climb up on stage, regardless of intent or whether they're carrying weapons, deserves swift death, IMHO.

EDIT: See: Dimebag incident, circa 2004.


----------



## wespaul (Jun 30, 2012)

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> Threads like this really bring out the air of moral superiority that infects a solid 7-8 out of 10 SS.org posts of a serious nature. Seriously, some of the stuff being posted is scarier and more disturbing than the actual topic; and I'm not referring to the commie comments/jokes (which was clearly sarcasm in my view, however in bad taste).



I was thinking the exact same thing.


----------



## TheSpaceforthis (Jun 30, 2012)

vineroon said:


> Yeah, gotta take Randy's side on this one, for sure. That kid had it coming. Any fan that dares to climb up on stage, regardless of intent or whether they're carrying weapons, deserves swift death, IMHO.
> 
> EDIT: See: Dimebag incident, circa 2004.


 

swift death? is this sarcasm?


----------



## the fuhrer (Jun 30, 2012)

I can't believe how many people on this forum were present when this incident took place. What is even more incredible is that all the people at that show that night are experts in international law. This is why I don't get on any other guitar forums anymore. I knew ss.org was by far the most educated, intelligent music forum out there. 

P.S. I wonder how drunk this kid was when the show took place. Does BAC have anything to do with court rulings in Prague?


----------



## butterschnapps (Jun 30, 2012)

I think that is taking it a bit too far to say he deserved a swift death. He deserved being pushed back to the crowd, as anyone would. The matter of him hitting his head and deserving it, yes, because he shouldn't have been doing what he was doing. Does he deserve to die from his injuries? Well, he deserved to get pushed back, it's his own fault for putting himself in the situation, and if he died from it, it was his own fault. I don't blame Randy for any of this. People need to know where they belong and respect the boundaries set. Otherwise shit happens.

Saying he deserved to die is saying it would be intentional, saying he deserved to be pushed back to the crowd and if he hits his head, that's his own damn fault for putting himself there in the first place is not intending for him to be harmed in any shape or form, it's just a reaction for his actions.

For every action, there is an equal or greater reaction. In this case, the equal reaction caused a chain of events leading to a greater reaction.


----------



## jackfiltraition (Jun 30, 2012)

hhhmm. Aside from the very unfortunate loss of a life and general shitty circumstances, this is all pretty interesting. I am slowly forming my own opinion after scouring every news article, youtube video, blog etc. I could find, but it would be pointless to jump to any conclusions based on assumptions. 

So far, there are only a few concrete facts that we are all aware of. A person at this particular concert made his way on stage at some point during the bands performance. Randy was involved in SOME form of physical confrontation with this person. This person has passed away at some point supposedly due to injuries related to the physical confrontation and now almost 2 years later Randy has been arrested in connection of the manslaughter of this person. 

Many questions still remain. Did the person approach the stage and Randy in an aggressive manner? What specifically happened during the physical confrontation and who initiated it? When exactly did this person pass away and what was the official cause of death? Why did news of the incident not come to light more then 2 years ago when it actually happened? Surely if it was as bad as some witness accounts made it sound, it would have surfaced SOMEWHERE during the last 2 years especially considering Lamb Of God's somewhat high profile status and Randy's notorious reputation amongst the online metal community. 

I think the "fans have no place on the stage" thing is another grey area in this case. Yes, a large part of the whole point to having a stage is to create an invisible barrier, at least a metaphorical barrier between performance and experience and all performers are definitely extremely vulnerable up there. That being said, Lamb Of God are a Metal band with roots in the punk and hardcore club scene! A LOG concert is not the same vibe as Zappa plays Zappa or something. Both great but very different. Surely lamb of god are used to the odd stage diver, moshers, craziness, what have you. 

In any case, I am very interested to see how the whole situation pans out. Really interested in how the more main stream media spins it...


----------



## The Reverend (Jun 30, 2012)

Can you really use Dime as an excuse? I mean seriously, that was a freak occurrence. Unfortunate, yeah, but not something that typically happens three or four times a year by any means.


----------



## butterschnapps (Jun 30, 2012)

The Reverend said:


> Can you really use Dime as an excuse? I mean seriously, that was a freak occurrence. Unfortunate, yeah, but not something that typically happens three or four times a year by any means.


 I think it's something to consider when this individual charged the stage repeatedly. I'd feel threatened too if someone forced their way on stage and attempted to multiple times and then bypassed the security.


----------



## The Reverend (Jun 30, 2012)

butterschnapps said:


> I think it's something to consider when this individual charged the stage repeatedly. I'd feel threatened too if someone forced their way on stage and attempted to multiple times and then bypassed the security.



I guess metal musicians live in a state of constant panic, then. I've been to a lot of shows where there were people stage-diving, guess I should see it from the band's perspective as "this guy is trying to get onstage and kill me."


----------



## butterschnapps (Jun 30, 2012)

The Reverend said:


> I guess metal musicians live in a state of constant panic, then. I've been to a lot of shows where there were people stage-diving, guess I should see it from the band's perspective as "this guy is trying to get onstage and kill me."


 Well, when you're stopped by security twice, you think you'd get the point that you're not allowed to stage dive at this event. Any one who goes up again would only make sense to have another motive.


----------



## Amanita (Jun 30, 2012)

just some clarifications for the US lads
- there is no way he could face a trial by jury, because all EU except UK uses civil law system (as opposed to common law system of UK and US). look up the differences on wikipedia.
- private owned concealable small arms are virtually non-existent in EU - i'm mentioning this for you to think before you mention Dimebag's case.
- comparing development level and legal system of _any_ EU country with Russia is a clear sign of ignorance.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 30, 2012)

Yeah because poland and Hungary are well known for their solid judicial systems right?


----------



## Dan (Jun 30, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Yeah because poland and Hungary are well known for their solid judicial systems right?



Yeah but because it will be a high profile case it will have to be dealt with appropriately. Especially seen as every redneck with a slayer shirt in the US will be up in arms about it


----------



## Randyrhoads123 (Jun 30, 2012)

Mark Morton just tweeted this: https://twitter.com/MarkDuaneMorton/status/219023508691357696

Guessing this means he's getting out!


----------



## butterschnapps (Jun 30, 2012)

Damn deployment, I can't see the twitter page, it's blocked by my firewall. Could you perhaps quote it?


----------



## xfilth (Jun 30, 2012)

"Today just turned into a FANTASTIC day!!!"


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jun 30, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Yeah because poland and Hungary are well known for their solid judicial systems right?



You REALLY want to know how far the US / Canada law system is ridiculed in Europe? I can state all the inaccurate stereotypes as facts as well here, and we end up flinging shit based on unsubstantiated statements mixed with examples of things gone south. Heck, I can even mock Portugal while at it, based on that.

There is a difference between inefficiency (go check the percentage of unsolved murder cases in the North American territory, for instance), which has a good part of technical / legal limitations and the system itself being solidly established and functional. It's always a compromise of enforcement and guaranteeing the innocent aren't wrecked and regarded as a side effect.

On topic - I find it highly unlikely that Randy will remain in custody. Self defense laws in the EU aren't that different from the US, namely the concept of proportional force, right to deter an assailant, etc.. Unless evidence would point to a peaceful bystander getting his arse kicked by Randy, which considering the dude in question is rather unlikely.


----------



## Randyrhoads123 (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## Randyrhoads123 (Jun 30, 2012)

The Gauntlet News - Randy Blythe Freed

He's out!


----------



## rawrkunjrawr (Jun 30, 2012)

EDIT: Typed to slow

YEAH!!!!!!

EDIT: He'll still have to go back to face charges so he's only safe for now, which I guess, is better then being in jail.


----------



## Amanita (Jun 30, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Yeah because poland and Hungary are well known for their solid judicial systems right?


ok. i'll bite. judicial process in Poland is mainly friggin slow. your average case can take years literally. Polish police seems to be upgrading their standards of politeness and restraint in using force to venerated American standards. yet given the choice of trial before Polish career judge or a bunch of semi-random bystanders i'd take the former.


----------



## Equivoke (Jun 30, 2012)

Nile said:


> Some of you guys saying Randy should rot if he is guilty should really think before saying that. Saying that means your basically saying he killed the kid on purpose, which is obviously not the case. Hating someone over an accidental un-intended death is just retarded.



You. You are an idiot.

That is all


----------



## Deaderzombie (Jun 30, 2012)

Good to hear that he's out. Even though the Dime incident is hard to use as justification, if a fan tried to get on stage 3 times you have no idea what is going through his head. I think it's fine for the band to take some protection into their own hands. He jumped on stage, Randy pushed him back. Not his fault the other guy fell on his head, the fan was just being an idiot.


----------



## fps (Jun 30, 2012)

jackfiltraition said:


> hhhmm. Aside from the very unfortunate loss of a life and general shitty circumstances, this is all pretty interesting. I am slowly forming my own opinion after scouring every news article, youtube video, blog etc. I could find, but it would be pointless to jump to any conclusions based on assumptions.
> 
> So far, there are only a few concrete facts that we are all aware of. A person at this particular concert made his way on stage at some point during the bands performance. Randy was involved in SOME form of physical confrontation with this person. This person has passed away at some point supposedly due to injuries related to the physical confrontation and now almost 2 years later Randy has been arrested in connection of the manslaughter of this person.
> 
> ...



This is pretty much what I wanted to post. I'd add, though, that some of the responses on here beggar belief in their ignorance, stupidity, macho bullsh*t posturing and almost psychotic lack of sympathy.


----------



## LamaSabachthani (Jun 30, 2012)

NSXTypeZero said:


> uh, ONLY if he died due to a knockout blow _*by Randy*_ --- (but I suppose manslaughter can be used loosely)
> 
> which, although I haven't seen the video, I sincerely find it hard to believe Randy was on stage and PERSONALLY hit him so fucking hard he died....
> 
> Justice needs to be served for the family no doubt, but I have this feeling it wasn't that simple, that Randy just delivered some Tyson-style wrecking ball this guy and that was it



It is rapidly becoming obvious that we don't have many lawyers on this board. In most nations, the threshold for the 'provocation' defense is quite high, and it certainly would not be met by someone simply walking onto a stage during a concert. 

Similarly, if there is sufficient causation between the death and the battery, then there is at least a plausible case for culpability.


----------



## nickgray (Jun 30, 2012)

Deaderzombie said:


> I think it's fine for the band to take some protection into their own hands. He jumped on stage, Randy pushed him back. Not his fault the other guy fell on his head, the fan was just being an idiot.



Band members have no business pulling off this sort of shit. They don't _own_ the venue, they just happen to perform there, plus pushing someone, especially if there's a risk of them falling off the stage, is by no mean a proportionate response.



> Even though the Dime incident is hard to use as justification


Why not use the Lennon incident as justification for musicians to punch random people on the street who happen to get close to them? What happened to Dimebag is unfortunate, but it absolutely *not* an excuse for band members to take matters into their own hands.


----------



## Beach (Jun 30, 2012)

He's out on a $200,000 bail. And he was wearing a Obituary shirt during the trial haha.


----------



## Ghost40 (Jun 30, 2012)

Varcolac said:


> Yes and no. Expedite is to cause something to happen more quickly. Amazon offers expedited delivery. Extradition is the transfer of a suspect or fugitive _to_ the country in which they face charges, not away from it. I think Ghost40 is thinking of a prisoner transfer, where a convicted prisoner is transferred to a prison in their home country to serve the remainder of their sentence.



Lol, good call, I couldn't get the word out. Maybe I was thinking about FedEx


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 30, 2012)

Beach said:


> He's out on a $200,000 bail. And he was wearing a Obituary shirt during the trial haha.



Dark tasteless humor ftw! 

Look musicians do this shit all the time. The guy was pushed off the stage twice already, and he just kept going at it. Since security wasn't around, then Randy did what I know 90% of you would have done; pushed the kid off the stage. It's not Randy's fault that the kid was a moron, or that the kid just could not learn from his mistake the first two friggin' times he made it. When I saw suffocation, in the heat of things I had my foot on the stage while I was headbanging. I got asked to stop, and guess what? I stopped. I learned the lesson, and guess what? I wasn't pushed off stage, kicked, punched etc. If you do dumb shit while at a metal show, you have to expect to have negative consequences. 

I don't wish death on the kid by any means, but I really feel that he is worth getting a darwin award for acting dumb, which lead to his death.


----------



## asher (Jun 30, 2012)

ghstofperdition said:


> I don't wish death on the kid by any means, but I really feel that he is worth getting a darwin award for acting dumb, which lead to his death.


 
I think that's a stretch. It seems reasonable to say at this point that his death was more or less a freak accident as a result of probably falling in just the _one exact_ wrong way. I'd say he probably deserved some bruises for not getting the message, but a Darwin award? He wasn't trying to stage dive from the lighting scaffolds...


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Jun 30, 2012)

Equivoke said:


> You. You are an idiot.
> 
> That is all



how does that post make him an idiot?
if anyone is an idiot its you for not stating a reason why

im really glad to hear that he will be getting out and i still hope he isn't found guilty


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 30, 2012)

There's ideal conduct, and there's being at a metal show. The two do not go hand in hand.


----------



## Nile (Jun 30, 2012)

Equivoke said:


> You. You are an idiot.
> 
> That is all



Really? Care to explain instead of saying someone is an idiot then bouncing? 

I shouldn't have said that you guys were basically implying it, it really just came off as that way. Sorry for offense if it was taken but it really did come off as that way with some of you.






And fuck yes on him getting out, I've been worrying about this quite a bit!


----------



## TheSpaceforthis (Jun 30, 2012)

He is getting out, FOR NOW

of course he wasnt gonna stay there. This isnt over.


----------



## Joose (Jul 1, 2012)

Equivoke said:


> You. You are an idiot.
> 
> That is all



Ah, but it is YOU who is the idiot, chief.

Guess I won't explain either.


----------



## jackfiltraition (Jul 1, 2012)

BLABBERMOUTH.NET - LAMB OF GOD's RANDY BLYTHE: Czech TV Report On Today's Court Hearing Available

There is some footage of the incident. It appears as though Randy DOES have the kid by the hair if you look closely. Hmmmm . There is also a big guy behind Randy (presumably someone from LOG's security) that pushed the kid while randy is holding him. There is also some close up footage of the kid trying to climb on stage (he appears to be veeeery disoriented or something) and the bassist just kind of stands in front of the kid blocking him from the stage, which cause the kid to awkwardly stumble back on to the ground. 

What a messed up situation all round! If it wasn't for Randy leading him by the hair and the excessively hard push the security guy gave the kid, I'd personally see it as just a typical crazy metal show antics that went horribly wrong. I mean, you see singers give stage divers little nudges or bumps (or more) constantly at metal, hardcore and punk shows and although i am 100% sure he didn't mean to kill the kid, throwing someone off by their hair is a bit too aggressive in my books. On the other side of the coin, you have to wonder why the kid was so persistent on getting up there? Apparently he was not under the influence of any drugs or booze. Perhaps he approached the stage in an aggressive manner that called for randy to take actions into his own hands. There is not enough video of the initial confrontation to tell. Either way, it was a freak accident and as far as i can see, IS manslaughter no matter which way you cut it or how shit the fact may be. 

You have to think that randy was just trying to deal with an annoying stage diver while maintaining the "tough metal front man" act and did something in the moment that in hindsight, took it a bit too far. 

It's like the whole Micheal Richards (Kramer from Seinfeld) stand-up incident that happened many years back, but on a metal stage an with less use of the N-word.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Jul 1, 2012)

judging from that video the guy that pushed the kid from behind should be on trial but even then he was just getting the kid off the stage out of fear of not knowing what his intentions were, good or bad. if randy is charged it will be complete bullshit because from what you can see in the video he barely has a hold on him.


----------



## Randyrhoads123 (Jul 1, 2012)

jackfiltraition said:


> BLABBERMOUTH.NET - LAMB OF GOD's RANDY BLYTHE: Czech TV Report On Today's Court Hearing Available
> 
> There is some footage of the incident. It appears as though Randy DOES have the kid by the hair if you look closely. Hmmmm . There is also a big guy behind Randy (presumably someone from LOG's security) that pushed the kid while randy is holding him. There is also some close up footage of the kid trying to climb on stage (he appears to be veeeery disoriented or something) and the bassist just kind of stands in front of the kid blocking him from the stage, which cause the kid to awkwardly stumble back on to the ground.
> 
> ...



As far as I can see, there are TWO people pushing the kid. Randy holding the guy's head/hair with one hand, then a security guard pushing him with both hands. Now unless they can prove which person caused the accident, or have both of them stand trial, I can't see how this isn't a total bullshit charge. It also looks like the kid/guy is already in the act of running and jumping off stage. There's no way that Randy's push gave him that much momentum.


----------



## The Reverend (Jul 1, 2012)

I'm going to shit if one more person questions that kid's motives. I'll shit regardless, as it's essential to life, but still. He wanted to stage dive. If you see someone getting onstage at an aggressive music show, they're going to jump, so get ready to catch them (if you're nice). 

I can't watch the video, but if it is as y'all say, then I'm also interested in knowing how and why only Randy caught the charge. I suppose it's possible the security guys did too, and it wasn't publicized?


----------



## steve1 (Jul 1, 2012)

Can someone someone post a direct link to the video, I'm either blind or stupid and can't find it.


----------



## Randyrhoads123 (Jul 1, 2012)

steve1 said:


> Can someone someone post a direct link to the video, I'm either blind or stupid and can't find it.


It's embedded in the czech news story. Happens at around :57

Metalový zp?vák, který zabil ?eského fanou?ka, je ve vazb? - tn.cz


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 1, 2012)

Honestly, I still side with Randy and not just because I'm a fan. The victim was being pushed towards the crowd by both Blythe and security, but all they really ended up doing was helping him stage dive. There is footage at the same gig right after where the victim was leaning over the barrier and fell over it face first. Looked like he was pushed by security, and looked more like the kind of fall that would have caused the injury. At least that's what it looked like from the video.


----------



## Korbain (Jul 1, 2012)

Crazy stuff. Not really sure what's went on, it just seems like a terrible accident obviously. I'd hope he doesn't get jailed for this, but we'll just to sit back and see what happens.


----------



## Asrial (Jul 1, 2012)

If anything, I'd say it was the stumbling that could've triggered it, not the push. 

At the push, Randy doesn't even have a clear grip at the guy, he just barely gets hold. His arm swings like it was supposed to push, but didn't hit. It was primarily the guard that had the full force there from what I can see.
But when the footage showed the guy tumble off the stage pretty much reveals how "drunk" the guy was. It's highly likely he was on something (autopsy reports, show 'em please), and there was hardly any audience at that area.

I'd call "not guilty", as the fatal injury was not done by Randy as far as the evidence shows.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jul 1, 2012)

Well, if you climb Maynards stage he's going Brazilian Jiu Jitsu all over you 
Also: What Asrial said!


----------



## Mayhew (Jul 1, 2012)

The autopsy report said he wasn't under the influence of drugs or alcohol but if he died 14 days later, wouldn't that stuff already be out of his system by then? Seems really weird that Randy's being singled out in all this. I hope it doesn't end up costing him in the end.


----------



## jackfiltraition (Jul 1, 2012)

^^^ Yeah, they said the coroners report showed no drugs or alcohol in his system, but he sure looks worse for ware in the second clip. Then again, I'm not sure if that particular piece of footage is from before or after the incident with Randy. You'd have to think it was from before, right? If you kept trying to climb up on stage after falling that hard, then you're not so bright or you have some other reason to be up there that has nothing to do with stage diving. 



vampiregenocide said:


> There is footage at the same gig right after where the victim was leaning over the barrier and fell over it face first. Looked like he was pushed by security, and looked more like the kind of fall that would have caused the injury. At least that's what it looked like from the video.



Are you refrering to the second clip in that news report or is some other video? If the latter, link pls?

EDIT: Some pictures have popped up of him allegedly holding the kid down by his shirt on stage. http://www.examiner.com/slideshow/lamb-of-god-1


----------



## Captain_Awesome (Jul 1, 2012)

Asrial said:


> If anything, I'd say it was the stumbling that could've triggered it, not the push.
> 
> At the push, Randy doesn't even have a clear grip at the guy, he just barely gets hold. His arm swings like it was supposed to push, but didn't hit. It was primarily the guard that had the full force there from what I can see.
> But when the footage showed the guy tumble off the stage pretty much reveals how "drunk" the guy was. It's highly likely he was on something (autopsy reports, show 'em please), and there was hardly any audience at that area.
> ...



I've watched the footage several times now and to be honest, it looks like Randy gives the last push. Yes, it's a combined effort, but I think grabbing the kid by the hair is completely uncalled for and if there was a security guy on stage, why did Randy need to grab the kid?

Also, the autopsy suggested that the kid had no drugs or alcohol in his system. Have you considered that the way he moved after the incident - barely able to climb up and then rolling off - could have been caused by a serious head injury?

I do think this is a tragic incident and that the security at the venue is at fault for not dealing with this guy sooner if being on stage was not 'ok' with the band. Having said that, someone has died through someone elses actions and there has to be consequences for both Randy and the security guard in question here. Y'know, I'm sure this guy had family and friends and there's nothing fair about him dying at the hand of potentially one of his favourite people in the world.



Edit: Stupid of me not to think that the alcohol would have been out of his system by the time the autopsy was done. I think we'll have to wait for more witness testimonies.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 1, 2012)

jackfiltraition said:


> Are you refrering to the second clip in that news report or is some other video? If the latter, link pls?



Same video, it's right after that first clip I think.


----------



## Asrial (Jul 1, 2012)

I give that with the drugs, but alcohol vaporizes rather rapidly. Imagine a 3-week hangover? Yeah, that's realistic. Also, I'm surprised the guy didn't see a doctor or anything. A brain hemorrage is quite visible on the persons behaviour from what I've dealt with previously.


----------



## Mayhew (Jul 1, 2012)

Some chemical drugs like cocaine vanish from your body after 24 hours. It's not very fair, It's the weakest substance that stays in your body the longest. Pot sticks around for a month or 6 months to a year if you smoke all the time.


----------



## MacTown09 (Jul 1, 2012)

When I saw LoG in Dallas 2 years ago, they actually had to stop the show for a few minutes because a man was knocked over in the back of venue and needed to be wheeled out by an ambulance. His skull looked like it took some good damage, blood was everywhere, and the dude was OUT. However, the accident was never blamed on the band or any member that caused the "final blow" and there was no law suit. The man simply got taken care of and it was covered as what it actually was "an accident." In that same show the band also left the stage early because John Campbell got him in the face pretty hard with a shoe and when he took his bass over, members of the audience grabbed it and tried to pull it into the audience. LoG left right after that whole incident and didn't come back for an encore or anything.

My point in bringing this story up is to show that be band usually tries to protect itself and fans from this kind of thing happening too often. Sadly, stuff like this happens at a metal show. I have never been to a venue where the audience are allowed to come on stage and don't understand how there could be any debate as to who caused this other than the kid. We all remember the kid that jumped a fence at a six flags to get his hat but then ended up getting his head severed. No body was charged with manslaughter. This kid jumped an obvious barrier several times and knew very well each time that he was going to be pushed off the stage and back into the audience. He understood the risks, but proceeded anyway and one of the side effects took its toll.


----------



## ArtDecade (Jul 1, 2012)

This is an oddball case no matter how you look at it. I think the issue is whether the band or the club is at fault. If the club didn't take precautions to protect the band, they can probably chalk the shove up to self defense. Why didn't the club have security posted to protect the act from stage encroachment? Most venues would have had staff grab him and put him out of the show...


----------



## Sikthness (Jul 1, 2012)

I wonder if they were playing "now youve got something to die for" when he pushed him.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Jul 1, 2012)

Scar Symmetry said:


> There's ideal conduct, and there's being at a metal show. The two do not go hand in hand.



YES THEY DO!


----------



## Rap Hat (Jul 1, 2012)

I guess it shows my age a little, but I'm always turned off by how crazy some people get at shows*. During a somewhat recent Opeth gig there was this huuuge dude that was going wild, shoving people and trying to mosh during stuff like Windowpaine and Closure. The guy looked 'roided as hell and ended up punching a tiny 4'8" girl in the face because someone bumped him. It took four or five of us to hold him back from beating the shit out of her, and security took a good 8-10 minutes to show up (even with people yelling for them).
I also see climbing up on the stage as a huge sign of disrespect. The band is there to entertain, not to keep people from mashing their pedals or trying to hug the singer or hit some cymbals. I've never stagedived so maybe I'm missing out on a great activity, but I'd rather not potentially piss off the band and get hurt or hurt someone trying to catch me.


* Stuff like the circle pit at LoG shows or wild moshpits are a little different, and I can see the draw in being part of that. You can generally move out of it if you're not interested, and most of the time people will help you up if you fall and pull you aside if you look hurt.


----------



## CloudAC (Jul 1, 2012)

Well I am 18 and I completely agree with you.


----------



## Equivoke (Jul 1, 2012)

Nile said:


> Really? Care to explain instead of saying someone is an idiot then bouncing?
> 
> I shouldn't have said that you guys were basically implying it, it really just came off as that way. Sorry for offense if it was taken but it really did come off as that way with some of you.





Nile said:


> (1)Some of you guys saying Randy should rot if he is guilty should really think before saying that. (2)Saying that means your basically saying he killed the kid on purpose, which is obviously not the case. (3)Hating someone over an accidental un-intended death is just retarded.



(1)No one said he should "rot
(2)No it doesn't
(3)No one was "hating"

I guess because you kind of apologised for your comment, I apologise for mine. I should have said:

This comment. This comment makes you look like an idiot. That is all




Joose said:


> Ah, but it is YOU who is the idiot, chief.
> 
> Guess I won't explain either.



Good job champ


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 1, 2012)

Rap Hat said:


> I guess it shows my age a little, but I'm always turned off by how crazy some people get at shows*. During a somewhat recent Opeth gig there was this huuuge dude that was going wild, shoving people and trying to mosh during stuff like Windowpaine and Closure. The guy looked 'roided as hell and ended up punching a tiny 4'8" girl in the face because someone bumped him. It took four or five of us to hold him back from beating the shit out of her, and security took a good 8-10 minutes to show up (even with people yelling for them).
> I also see climbing up on the stage as a huge sign of disrespect. The band is there to entertain, not to keep people from mashing their pedals or trying to hug the singer or hit some cymbals. I've never stagedived so maybe I'm missing out on a great activity, but I'd rather not potentially piss off the band and get hurt or hurt someone trying to catch me.



I hate those people. Most gigs I go to tend to be pretty well mannered, but there are always people who think moshing is about being violent and not giving a sit about other people's welfare.

I've never known a venue that has actually allowed stage diving openly, it mostly seems to be down to the band's discretion as to whether they encourage it or not. Some bands like their space on stage, no distractions, others are more comfortable with it. I personally haven't ever done it and probably wouldn't.


----------



## Ardez (Jul 1, 2012)

nickgray said:


> Are you kidding? It's a communist country, he will be given a show trial and then he will be executed by a KGB firing squad.



Some seriously awesome trolling in here


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Jul 1, 2012)

so you didnt read a good part of the responses and you called someone an idiot and didnt explain why, you're off to a great start here


----------



## Equivoke (Jul 1, 2012)

Equivoke said:


> I couldn't be bothered going through the entire thread *again*, and i may be wrong, but It was mostly just "If he is guilty he should go to jail"





BIG ND SWEATY said:


> so you didnt read a good part of the responses and you called someone an idiot and didnt explain why, you're off to a great start here



Check yo' self


----------



## Nile (Jul 1, 2012)

Equivoke said:


> (1)No one said he should "rot"
> (2)No it doesn't
> (3)No one was "hating"



1. Yes, someone did. Someone said he should rot in jail if accused. I really find someone being told to rot over a complete accident is retarded.
2. Kind of goes in hand with #1, except I kind of don't quite remember my motive for saying that.
3. The aggressive comments sure sounded like they were pissed as at him, or hated him because of something like this happened. I don't mean literally, once again it just came off like that quite a bit.




Randy certainly didn't have the last push, it looked like he was just leading him over to the audience again to have him get down or to try and slightly force him down there as a kind of motion to gtfo. Security guard really DID NOT have to shove the kid that fucking hard, if at all. It does also seem like he easily landed on top of attendees and his supposed fall was easily cushioned by other peoples faces.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 1, 2012)

If I got hit in the head hard enough to cause some damage, I probably wouldn't be holding up the horns, which implies that the killing blow didn't occur in that image, but afterwards. He rushed the stage three times, and security only got to him the third time. Randy was probably holding the kid for security to remove him, as it's not his job to do so.


----------



## Equivoke (Jul 1, 2012)

Nile said:


> 1. Yes, someone did. Someone said he should rot in jail if accused. I really find someone being told to rot over a complete accident is retarded.
> 2. Kind of goes in hand with #1, except I kind of don't quite remember my motive for saying that.
> 3. The aggressive comments sure sounded like they were pissed as at him, or hated him because of something like this happened. I don't mean literally, once again it just came off like that quite a bit.



I didn't go through all the comments, but I control+f'd the first 5 pages and the only person to say the word "rot" was you. I dunno, maybe you saw it said on a different website or forum.


----------



## Nile (Jul 1, 2012)

Equivoke said:


> I didn't go through all the comments, but I control+f'd the first 5 pages and the only person to say the word "rot" was you. I dunno, maybe you saw it said on a different website or forum.



Actually, only other forum I go on is Agile Guitar Forum, and their a bunch of blues/country/jazz/rock guys. I think I've seen Lamb of God mentioned once in my 2+ years of being there.


----------



## The Reverend (Jul 1, 2012)

Let's chill out on the ad hominem attacks guys, come on.


----------



## rawrkunjrawr (Jul 2, 2012)

So here's the video of the "fight" I just thought people should see this.

RANDY BLYTHE alleged manslaughter - SLOW MOTION - YouTube

(mods if I am at fault please remove video)

Edit:
I guess I'm not to bright so I didn't know how to embed the video, I'm sorry guys


----------



## asher (Jul 2, 2012)

rawrkunjrawr said:


> So here's the video of the "fight" I just thought people should see this.
> 
> RANDY BLYTHE alleged manslaughter - SLOW MOTION - YouTube
> 
> ...


 
Kid is standing;
Randy and Security Bro do _at least_ equal parts of the push;
Kid looks like he should land in the crowd. I suppose it's possible he faceplanted the rail though, but... hard to see.


----------



## Freezing Moon (Jul 2, 2012)

I hope justice prevails. 

Besides, it's not a loss. They can just get another vocalist; he's no Lord Worm.


----------



## Nile (Jul 2, 2012)

Freezing Moon said:


> I hope justice prevails.
> 
> Besides, it's not a loss. They can just get another vocalist; he's no Lord Worm.



One with a voice that fucked up? No. It just works too good to be replaceable. And he actually has a real hard to replace singing voice, where he is actually singing.


----------



## petereanima (Jul 2, 2012)

Wow, this thread....

Kid goes to show, wants to stagedive, gets pushed, dies. And if that wasn't tragic enough, I see tons of comments ala "that kid was a moron", "he clearly shouldnt have gotten on stage", blablabla..Dimebag blablabla...what. the. fuck. seriously? So, there is a show in this club, where evidently always is stagedive action - also during the other bands on that evening. How is this kid supposed to know that it makes Randy feel uncomfortbale or whatever? And that video - someone might enlighten me, becasue I seemed to have missed the point where it is made certain that this is really showing that "push" in question (and not one of the other 2 that where mentioned to happen before?)...

I'm not judging Randy, nor do i judge the kid - because I simply do not know enough and was not there. 

I usually don't even write in such threads, but seeing as how many also here are pissing on that kids grave is a huge disappointement.


----------



## CloudAC (Jul 2, 2012)

Couldn't help but have a little chuckle at the "From this video we&#65279; can clearly see Street Fighter's M. Bison initiating the push, not Randy..." comment on the YouTube video


----------



## Randyrhoads123 (Jul 2, 2012)

The Gauntlet News - Once Bail Is Paid Randy Blythe May Remain In Jail A Few More Days

Looks like he'll be staying in jail for a few more days....


----------



## Freezing Moon (Jul 2, 2012)

Nile said:


> singing voice, where he is actually singing.



I'm going to give you a second to think about that statement, and get back to me.


----------



## eaeolian (Jul 2, 2012)

Freezing Moon said:


> I'm going to give you a second to think about that statement, and get back to me.



Are you going to actually contribute anything to this thread, or just snark?

If the answer is snark, the next one will be your last for at least a week. Got it?


----------



## Nile (Jul 2, 2012)

Freezing Moon said:


> I'm going to give you a second to think about that statement, and get back to me.



There is this part where he is practicing, I think the Walk With Me In Hell DVD and his voice is low and rich sounding and it really sounds like he can sing. Idk people might think I'm stupid for saying it.


----------



## Joose (Jul 2, 2012)

Nile said:


> There is this part where he is practicing, I think the Walk With Me In Hell DVD and his voice is low and rich sounding and it really sounds like he can sing. Idk people might think I'm stupid for saying it.



Agreed. He cannot be replaced. And he does sing, just brutally. It's not like death metal or hardcore where it's mostly 1 tone of screaming. Randy actually hits a lot of notes.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 2, 2012)

Randy makes LOG for me. He has a unique voice and a bloody intense stage presence. He's one of my favourite vocalists and I will be saddened if he goes to prison.


----------



## Genome (Jul 2, 2012)

Well, this effectively ends his presidential bid.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 2, 2012)

petereanima said:


> Wow, this thread....
> 
> Kid goes to show, wants to stagedive, gets pushed, dies. And if that wasn't tragic enough, I see tons of comments ala "that kid was a moron", "he clearly shouldnt have gotten on stage", blablabla..Dimebag blablabla...what. the. fuck. seriously? So, there is a show in this club, where evidently always is stagedive action - also during the other bands on that evening. How is this kid supposed to know that it makes Randy feel uncomfortbale or whatever? And that video - someone might enlighten me, becasue I seemed to have missed the point where it is made certain that this is really showing that "push" in question (and not one of the other 2 that where mentioned to happen before?)...
> 
> ...



My beef with the kid stems from the fact that security effectively told him twice already to knock it off. It wasn't like he just randomly jumped up one time and got shoved off and died.. Had it turned out that way, I'd have had more compassion and chalked it up to a really random accident. But the kid relentlessly kept doing it for whatever dumb reason, and as a result that ended up in his death.

No means no. If they don't want you onstage, then you don't go onstage. If you're cool with people being there, then fine. But not everybody is totally comfortable with people jumping onstage stomping on their gear (re: pedals), and being a douche in general at a show. And yes the dime thing is relevant. Strange random people you don't know wanna rush the stage, and with all the places they tour at, law of probability suggest that at least one of them is crazy enough to wanna pull a gun on the guys over some perceived injustice. There is absolutely nothing wrong with anyone wanting to protect themselves from a potential harmful or dangerous situation. But I digress; plenty of people can manage to have a good time at a concert without feeling compelled to bother and harass the guys playing onstage. 

Yes, when people refuse to learn from their mistakes and get hurt because of it, my sympathy wanes. I don't like seeing anyone die over anything (I've seen enough death in my lifetime tbh), but doing dumb things that gets you killed, and then blaming someone else for it is wrong.


----------



## AndreasD (Jul 2, 2012)

vampiregenocide said:


> Randy makes LOG for me. *He has* a unique voice and *a bloody intense stage presence.* He's one of my favourite vocalists and I will be saddened if he goes to prison.



Well, evidently he does


----------



## petereanima (Jul 2, 2012)

how did they tell him? by pushing him off stage the first 2 times? It is common here in middle Europe, that kids get on stage for stagediving. It is also common, that if they don't jump off stage immedaitely, they get a slight push - not enough to make them fall off, but enough to let them know that "it's time to leave again". it does NOT mean that you arent allowed to stagedive. pretty sure, log, as well as their tourmanager are aware of this - Its not their first time here.


But even IF it where the case and they would have told so - Man, this Randy dude needs to change his music style. I heard Bluesrock doesnt have too many stagedivers nowadays. Maybe he will have a stage on his own there? But if your main-audience is the common modern metal/metalcore scene - get used to stagedivers, pile ups, etc. Or don't, but than get everything straightened at the show, but frankly spoken - its pretty lame if you are a modern metalmusician, asking the audience to do "CIRCLE PIT!!11", wallofdeath, to mosh, (and YES, i have heard him do this, I have seen them live twice) and what have you, and then freak the fuck out if people actually do it.

and again: as far as we know, they didnt tell the audience that stagedivers arent allowed.

that dimebag thing...No, sor that is irrelevant here. detailled answer tomorrow, i'm on my mobile..


----------



## Edika (Jul 2, 2012)

CloudAC said:


> Couldn't help but have a little chuckle at the "From this video we&#65279; can clearly see Street Fighter's M. Bison initiating the push, not Randy..." comment on the YouTube video



That's what I actually thought when I saw the security guy! 

The situation is kind of fucked up and I really don't know what to say or if I say something it should matter. It is undeniable that Randy didn't want to hurt the kid and from the video we can't see what happened after the kid went flying off the stage. Anything we say is speculation.
The thing is though that involuntary manslaughter is punishable in every country and the severity of the sentence depends on the lawyers capabilities and the evidence.


----------



## MacTown09 (Jul 2, 2012)

CloudAC said:


> Couldn't help but have a little chuckle at the "From this video we&#65279; can clearly see Street Fighter's M. Bison initiating the push, not Randy..." comment on the YouTube video


 






This was posted as a comment on an article:

*"Something for those who would like to see 32 minutes of 2010 Abaton LoG concert is here: **http://ulozto.cz/xVywoAd/lamb-...*
*Only to make sure: according to witness statements the act for which Randy is charged happened during a break between of two songs. Daniel was supposedly climbing onto the stage and while getting there (not there yet), Randy kicked him, Daniel supposedly fell backwards and hit the concrete floor with his head. Ambulance rushed him to hospital, where he fell into coma and died 2 weeks later.*
*The video of Randy pulling a guy by the hair off the stage which pops up everywhere is not the killing moment. "*


----------



## Randyrhoads123 (Jul 2, 2012)

The Gauntlet News - The Randy Blythe Incident Footage You Havent Seen

This whole thing REEKS of BS.


----------



## MFB (Jul 2, 2012)

In the first part of that video it looks like he wasn't even near the kid, but it is also shitty quality so


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Jul 2, 2012)

he deosnt even get kicked in that video all he does is fall off the stage because john stood in front of him. if they cant even identify the guy standing in front of him as being john and not randy these charges should be dropped. the kid does seem to hit his head when he tumbles off the stage but that is most certainly not because someone kicked him.


----------



## Freezing Moon (Jul 2, 2012)

MFB said:


> In the first part of that video it looks like he wasn't even near the kid, but it is also shitty quality so



Although I would love to see him in jail, since I hate Lamb of God and core in general...

That video was terribly spotty, and I would like to think civilization understands justice enough to go by real, hard evidence.

You know how it is: Someone of reasonable or otherwise high fame is blamed for something, and the situation gets blown out of proportion. 

We don't know the terms of the investigation, but it looks like it's going nowhere. He'll probably be free, soon.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Jul 2, 2012)

^ so you want to see an innocent man go to jail just because you dont like the band and a genre their not even associated with


----------



## steve1 (Jul 2, 2012)

^ I'm sure eaeolian will honour his promise at the top of the page


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 2, 2012)

The internet: where the best and brightest come to play. 

If anything I just hope Randy learn to let security handle that shit from now on...


----------



## MacTown09 (Jul 2, 2012)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> he deosnt even get kicked in that video all he does is fall off the stage because john stood in front of him. if they cant even identify the guy standing in front of him as being john and not randy these charges should be dropped. the kid does seem to hit his head when he tumbles off the stage but that is most certainly not because someone kicked him.


 
If you look closely to the right you can see a security guard grab him and pull him off the stage. He didn't just stumble. The guard threw him down pretty visciously. This vid shows it a little better (its the 3rd account):


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Jul 2, 2012)

^ thank you for posting that vid i had no idea the guard had thrown him to the ground it seemed as though he just fell off. with the clearness of that video it does look like he hit his head pretty hard, which still makes me wonder why the security guard isn't on trial?


----------



## RevDrucifer (Jul 2, 2012)

Man, there's some fucking idiots popping up in this thread.

To the dude who wants Randy to sit in jail because he doesn't like Lamb Of God, that's a hell of a dick comment. Not because I'm a fan of the band, but because, though _stupid fucking people piss me off_, I don't wish ill will on anybody without reason and it's a pretty shitty human trait to carry if that's your thing. Good luck with that.

And when was the last time anyone went to a show that DIDN'T have signs posted near the stage, on the bathroom doors, in front of the stage, that say "NO STAGEDIVING". I can't remember the last time I DIDN'T see one of those.

I've been to 5-6 LoG shows, heard Randy call for moshing, circle pits, walls of death, but never ONCE, (including all the live vids I've watched), have I heard him invite anyone onstage. And in the vid posted on the Gauntlet page, no one in the band seemed to give a single shit that he got onstage once he did, they just kept playing and let him jump.

And after watching that Gauntlet vid, it's quite telling this kid didn't have much regard for his own safety. The injury that did him in most likely happened in the first clip when he went ass over teakettle when the security pulled him back over the railing.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 2, 2012)

Okay, well I've been watching some of these vids, and it looks to me like there may be a good case for manslaughter, but not against Randy. It looks to me like the security guard that basically chokeslamed him needs to pay for it. Kid still takes some blame for his actions, but that slam was pretty damn vicious. My apologies for being a bit rough on the kid. 
Out of all of this, Randy is still blameless as far as I can tell...


----------



## Rap Hat (Jul 2, 2012)

Holy shit, Randy literally did nothing - those three clips show it was the security guard smashing the kid around. Even the last one where he gets thrown off, Randy swings his arm out but doesn't really connect with the kid, it's the guard that shoves him with both hands.

Is there a chance this will effect the case? I'm totally baffled that Randy would be charged if the cops had these tapes; in the US it's common for cops to scour for footage from both bystanders and security cams before any charges are made, but it sounds like the cops arrested him based on statements. And it's well-known that witnesses are inherently unreliable.


----------



## Nile (Jul 3, 2012)

After those videos, if he is charged, this has gone full blown retarded.

I mean if they do imprison him for the ~10 years.


----------



## shumitribe (Jul 3, 2012)

he's already been charged, arrested, and released on a $200,000 bail.


----------



## bigswifty (Jul 3, 2012)

Stages are for performers, not fans.

Very unfortunate event for both Randy and the victim/victim's family, though.


----------



## Stealthtastic (Jul 3, 2012)

Thep said:


> Who ever watches all these videos and tells us where it happens gets a delicious green rep.
> 
> lamb of god prague 2010 - YouTube
> 
> Do it now.


 

This good enough??

RANDY BLYTHE alleged manslaughter - SLOW MOTION - YouTube

Honestly, this is bullshit if this really is the "incident."


----------



## Stealthtastic (Jul 3, 2012)

Freezing Moon said:


> Although I would love to see him in jail, since I hate Lamb of God and core in general...
> 
> That video was terribly spotty, and I would like to think civilization understands justice enough to go by real, hard evidence.
> 
> ...


 

That has got to be one of the shittiest statements I have ever heard. You would want an innocent man to go to prison JUST because you dislike the band he plays in? Fairly fucked up if you ask me..


*sorry for the double post, I have no Idea how to multi quote.


----------



## tuneinrecords (Jul 3, 2012)

Maybe Randy is on trial because they didn't see all footage that's here on this thread? Or possibly Randy is on trial rather than the security guy or security firm because there is more money to be made in media stuffs and more money to be made for the plaintiffs? Possible vendetta against the band with such an offensive name or offensive style/lifestyle? IDK just thinking out loud.


----------



## MacTown09 (Jul 3, 2012)

tuneinrecords said:


> Maybe Randy is on trial because they didn't see all footage that's here on this thread? Or possibly Randy is on trial rather than the security guy or security firm because there is more money to be made in media stuffs and more money to be made for the plaintiffs? Possible vendetta against the band with such an offensive name or offensive style/lifestyle? IDK just thinking out loud.



I've considered this as well.

On a different side, what if the club already was charged with this and THEY are the ones that are placing the blame on LoG? I mean why would the book the band again without telling them about the whole "oh yeah you killed a kid last year" thing?

It is also pretty likely that we don't have access to all the videos and pictures. Several prearrest witness accounts said that Randy hit a kid a couple of times. Seems like a strange coincidence. Also based on the M. Bison clip, we are not seeing the whole story. Randy obviously pulls the kid from the BACK of the stage by the hair. How did the kid get back there and what was going on before Randy grabbed on to his hair?

Unanswered questions. Weird situation in general. Most likely BS.


----------



## petereanima (Jul 3, 2012)

@MacTown09: It was stated several times that the kid getting pulled by his hair out of the back was not the kid that died.



RevDrucifer said:


> And when was the last time anyone went to a show that DIDN'T have signs posted near the stage, on the bathroom doors, in front of the stage, that say "NO STAGEDIVING". I can't remember the last time I DIDN'T see one of those.



I have been to ~1000 shows in my life, and I have never seen one of those. Why? Because its allowed most of the times. FWIW - I have been in that club where all that happened also, there were no signs. Europe =/= America.



RevDrucifer said:


> I've been to 5-6 LoG shows, heard Randy call for moshing, circle pits, walls of death, but never ONCE, (including all the live vids I've watched), have I heard him invite anyone onstage.



Well, it's "part of the game". If you want people to go apeshit, but exclude this or that - better hand out instruction sheets before the show. OR, one could do what every professional does - make shit clear between tourmanager/location/security in advance. Don't want stagedivers? Make a fucking barrier. 
The band, the club, the securities, tourmanagers - THESE are the professionals that have to take care of everthing. Not 17 year old kids.



RevDrucifer said:


> And in the vid posted on the Gauntlet page, no one in the band seemed to give a single shit that he got onstage once he did, they just kept playing and let him jump.



Exactly - so what makes everyone else think that Randy shat his pants when that kid got on stage?

Again: From what I have seen, I do not think Randy is to blame for anything - but I will wait until this is sovled before I would blame _anyone_ in this, especcially a dead kid.


----------



## anunnaki (Jul 3, 2012)

Static said:


> Naa, no Death Penalty,Its usually around 15 year sentence with (?) amount of lashes depending on which city in UAE , with a really hefty fine and followed by deportation if your an expat(in which they are in most cases).
> 
> 
> pretty crazy shit though.



This guy appears to be getting the death sentence for selling weed in abu dhabi:

British man sentenced to death in UAE for selling marijuana - Telegraph


----------



## Prydogga (Jul 3, 2012)

The amount of people I've seen 'calling for justice' then following with 'LoG are a shitty band anyway and Randy is a dick' really don't get the hilarity in the connection between those two statements do they? I've seen so many who think Randy is completely guilty, without watching any footage, just because they think LoG are a mediocre band.


----------



## petereanima (Jul 3, 2012)

Prydogga said:


> The amount of people I've seen 'calling for justice' then following with 'LoG are a shitty band anyway and Randy is a dick' really don't get the hilarity in the connection between those two statements do they? I've seen so many who think Randy is completely guilty, without watching any footage, just because they think LoG are a mediocre band.



Well, stupidity knows no boundaries.


----------



## Rap Hat (Jul 3, 2012)

Well duh, he's gotta be guilty of something with a name like Randy! (oh god please don't hurt me mr. Moderator)





Seriously though, I love LoG and hope this doesn't hurt the band. I also don't want my ticket for the LoG/Gojira/DethKlok show to be for naught (2 is okay but all 3 is metal awesomeness).


----------



## Indigenous (Jul 3, 2012)

I think Randy should be his own defense attorney, and his defense should just be him reciting the intro to Omerta. It's foolproof!


----------



## Nicki (Jul 3, 2012)

Watching that video got me thinking this, and it isn't that disprovable.

There was no "altercation", it was Randy and the security guy putting the guy back into the crowd. If you watch the video carefully, you'll see the guy jumped before leaving the stage which means he wasn't resisting or putting up a fight. Secondly, the angle at which he jumped suggested that he could have landed on his feet or at least gone into a roll once hitting the ground which would have led to, at the most, a sprained ankle, foot or wrist. Next, what's not to say that once making contact with the crowed, he didn't trip? What might have happened if he tripped? When you're watching a band you love and you've zoned in on the music, you don't pay much attention to the dude who just landed on the floor, so how do we know that his injuries weren't caused by someone, or several someones, accidentally kicking him in the head?

His fall had to be broken by some people slowing his momentum down so there's no way he would have been knocked out after jumping off the stage. He had to have sustained the injury AFTER hitting the ground. Likely by fans who were jumping around, moshing and having a good time? The odds that in a crowded venue, that people parted like the red sea opening up a space large enough for the guy to hit the ground unhindered is just too far a shot for Randy and the security guy to have been the cause of death.

To me, this is kind of like a Julius Ceasar kind of thing. Everyone had a hand in it, but no one's to blame. One thing for certain though, this was not Randy's doing, it was only a part of the chain of events that led to this moron going into a coma.

"Hey how did you die?"
"Lamb of God show."
"Fuckin' Metal \m/"


----------



## Uncreative123 (Jul 3, 2012)

Did anybody actually read this and/or follow-up on it?

This was posted as a comment on an article:

*"Something for those who would like to see 32 minutes of 2010 Abaton LoG concert is here: **http://ulozto.cz/xVywoAd/lamb-...*
*Only to make sure: according to witness statements the act for which Randy is charged happened during a break between of two songs. Daniel was supposedly climbing onto the stage and while getting there (not there yet), Randy kicked him, Daniel supposedly fell backwards and hit the concrete floor with his head. Ambulance rushed him to hospital, where he fell into coma and died 2 weeks later.*
*The video of Randy pulling a guy by the hair off the stage which pops up everywhere is not the killing moment. "




Sounds like everybody is watching the wrong clip...
*


----------



## Rap Hat (Jul 3, 2012)

Uncreative123 said:


> Did anybody actually read this and/or follow-up on it?
> 
> This was posted as a comment on an article:
> 
> ...



The one that was recently posted was not of the hair clip, and includes the three separate times the kid tried to rush the stage.


----------



## TheSpaceforthis (Jul 4, 2012)

Prydogga said:


> The amount of people I've seen 'calling for justice' then following with 'LoG are a shitty band anyway and Randy is a dick' really don't get the hilarity in the connection between those two statements do they? I've seen so many who think Randy is completely guilty, without watching any footage, just because they think LoG are a mediocre band.


 

Many people also started that "free randy" shit without knowing anything about what happened.


----------



## avenger (Jul 4, 2012)

I am baffled by people saying they would be scared if a kid got onstage to stage dive at a show when they were playing.

If that is truly the first thought you have when playing on stage (that a FAN is going to get onstage kill you then leap off) get new fans...


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jul 4, 2012)

avenger said:


> I am baffled by people saying they would be scared if a kid got onstage to stage dive at a show when they were playing.
> 
> If that is truly the first thought you have when playing on stage (that a FAN is going to get onstage kill you then leap off) get new fans...



How do you go and select what specific fans go to shows?

(Not making this about me)

I am all for having a good time at a show, do whatever the fuck you want and enjoy yourself, but the moment you step on the stage and walk towards me, I'm going to pull a Doyle Wolfgang von Frankenstein on you, I love our fans, but your invading the performance/show, nobody invited you on stage, nobody told you it was ok to jump the barricade and come up and I have no idea who the fuck you are or what kind of mental state you are in, so yeah, I am kinda paranoid about that ever since something (far less extreme than Randy's scenario) happened to me.

There are clubs where there are no barricades and fans stage dive and it's all good, but when there is a barricade, it's there because the venue does not want you up there or stage diving.

/End rant.


----------



## themike (Jul 5, 2012)

So I have a suggestion to everyone. Head on over to www.TMZ.com . In the upper left hand corner you'll see a box that says "Got A Tip? Type It Here!" I suggest everyone fill it out and explain what is happening with Randy. Some key things to note are:

- Use a legit email if you can (even a throwaway, but still real). 

- Be respectful. They won't listen if you're talking in slang or throwing curses. 

- Be sure to explain exactly how big of a band Lamb Of God is (i.e. millions of albums sold, signed to Epic Records, direct touring support for Metallica etc). Make it seem like they'll benefit from posting about it.

- Include how he has paid bail but is currently still in custody and that the US State Department and Embassy are now involved.

It's worth a shot because it's clearly a money grab for the Czech Republic - it has nothing to do with justice so any press will help. Obviously since they posted about Paul Grey (Slipknots) overdose they clearly care a little bit as long as the band is big enough.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Jul 5, 2012)

th3m1ke said:


> So I have a suggestion to everyone. Head on over to www.TMZ.com . In the upper left hand corner you'll see a box that says "Got A Tip? Type It Here!" I suggest everyone fill it out and explain what is happening with Randy. Some key things to note are:
> 
> - Use a legit email if you can (even a throwaway, but still real).
> 
> ...




Done.


----------



## Breakdown (Jul 5, 2012)

th3m1ke said:


> So I have a suggestion to everyone. Head on over to www.TMZ.com . In the upper left hand corner you'll see a box that says "Got A Tip? Type It Here!" I suggest everyone fill it out and explain what is happening with Randy. Some key things to note are:
> 
> - Use a legit email if you can (even a throwaway, but still real).
> 
> ...



I think LOG have actually sold under 2 million records combined which is obviously no small feat but the millions of records thing would not be very accurate. But then again its TMZ their content isn't always very truthful anyway.


----------



## Randy (Jul 5, 2012)

I don't know what Czech laws are like regarding manslaughter but you don't actually have to be the guy 'behind the trigger' to go to jail here in the US. Hate to break it to some of you. Can't remember where it was but I remember a kid going to jail for murder because he assisted in a robbery where the gunman shot and killed the store clerk. There are a number of examples of this and similar.

I've watched the videos and I *think* I don't see Randy B. shoving the kid but we do see him gesturing like he was trying to push the kid along with the security guy. He wasn't exactly "totally staying out of it". Further, we don't know what he was telling that bouncer or what he may have been gesturing when the camera's not on him.


----------



## Nile (Jul 5, 2012)

Randy said:


> but you don't actually have to be the guy 'behind the trigger' to go to jail here in the US. Hate to break it to some of you. Can't remember where it was but I remember a kid going to jail for murder because he assisted in a robbery where the gunman shot and killed the store clerk. There are a number of examples of this and similar.



I've always found this to be stupid. Assisting in a robbery, sure, but other guy killing the clerk and you being charged with murder without having any direct means of doing it or helping in it is just BS to me. I don't see a reason to charge someone with something they literally didn't do.


----------



## ArrowHead (Jul 5, 2012)

Nile said:


> I've always found this to be stupid. Assisting in a robbery, sure, but other guy killing the clerk and you being charged with murder without having any direct means of doing it or helping in it is just BS to me. I don't see a reason to charge someone with something they literally didn't do.



It's meant to discourage armed and violent crimes. The only reason it should bother anyone is if they're planning on robbing a bank.

If you're planning an armed and violent crime, you're guilty no matter who in your group pulls the trigger. You brought guns to commit a crime. Intent is clear.

Either way, the example has nothing to do with this case. Murder = premeditated, criminal intent. Manslaughter = accidental and unintended death. If his actions, partly or wholly, resulted in this kids death, he faces manslaughter. So does anyone else whose actions resulted in this kid's death. 

They really need to re-name it from "manSLAUGHTER". It gives the wrong impression to too many people. From here in, I say we call it "oopsie-killing".


----------



## themike (Jul 6, 2012)

Breakdown said:


> I think LOG have actually sold under 2 million records combined which is obviously no small feat but the millions of records thing would not be very accurate. But then again its TMZ their content isn't always very truthful anyway.



They are just under 2 million in sales in the US - world wide they're well past it


----------



## Randy (Jul 6, 2012)

ArrowHead said:


> Either way, the example has nothing to do with this case. Murder = premeditated, criminal intent. Manslaughter = accidental and unintended death. If his actions, partly or wholly, resulted in this kids death, he faces manslaughter. So does anyone else whose actions resulted in this kid's death.



The example was still relevant because the kid holding the door didn't necessarily know that his friend was going kill anybody but his actions 'partly or wholly' resulted in the man's death; the only difference being that one was with the intention and understanding they were doing something illegal.

Aside from that, I think we're in agreement.

Anyway, didn't mean to get too far off-topic but my point was, whether it's manslaughter or murder, the law doesn't just narrow the scope of responsibility to one individual. Unless the camera just happened to catch Randy in some kind of completely unrelated 'stage kung-fu', there's still a case here.


----------



## rawrkunjrawr (Jul 11, 2012)

Well here is a new news update on this incident.

http://wtvr.com/2012/07/11/u-s-dept-of-state-says-no-comment-on-jailed-lamb-of-god-singer/


----------



## Joose (Jul 13, 2012)

https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/pe...gov&utm_medium=shorturl&utm_campaign=shorturl

Sign it!


----------



## drmosh (Jul 13, 2012)

Joose said:


> https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/pe...gov&utm_medium=shorturl&utm_campaign=shorturl
> 
> Sign it!



First of all, Prague should be spelled correctly. Secondly, he is free on bail. Thirdly, why the fuck isn't the embassy helping already?
I hope this petition helps in getting some publicity to the right people though


----------



## ECGuitars (Jul 13, 2012)

drmosh said:


> First of all, Prague should be spelled correctly. Secondly, he is free on bail. Thirdly, why the fuck isn't the embassy helping already?
> I hope this petition helps in getting some publicity to the right people though



He actually is NOT free, he's still in jail because in the Czech republic the prosecution can contest his bail, he has another hearing set for July 19th.


----------



## The Reverend (Jul 13, 2012)

rawrkunjrawr said:


> Well here is a new news update on this incident.
> 
> U.S. Dept. of State says no comment on jailed Lamb of God singer | WTVR.com



Has anyone addressed this claim that the kid in the videos that have been put up is not the one who died? It's mentioned towards the end of the article. I have no reason to believe it over anything else, but when the facts of this case are so few, it bears consideration.


----------



## PettyThief (Jul 13, 2012)

I am not a fan of Lamb of God, but this is crazy crap. I hope this all is sorted out soon.


----------



## WhiteWalls (Jul 13, 2012)

edit: wrong thread, sorry (my bad, somebody please delete this post)


----------



## flint757 (Jul 26, 2012)

The tour is cancelled and he is still being held in the Czech republic. Good thing I didn't buy tickets...


----------



## drmosh (Jul 26, 2012)

ECGuitars said:


> He actually is NOT free, he's still in jail because in the Czech republic the prosecution can contest his bail, he has another hearing set for July 19th.



ah shit, thanks for the correction


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Jul 26, 2012)

Heard the tour was cancelled

Because the Czech Republican is screwing Lamb of God over, I don't get to see Dethklok and Gojira live.

I'm pretty damn angry.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Jul 26, 2012)

The petition reached it's goal, so we'll see if anything happens as a result of that.

This is really crazy shit, it's been a month and he's still just sitting there while the prosecution is trying to make a case. 

No doubt whatever money Randy has saved is now gone. Pretty smart of him to save it instead of blowing it once he started actually making some, but still...$400,000 down the hole. He's going to owe some serious debts.

I hope the dude gets to chill with his family for a bit once he finally gets out, but chances are he's going to have to hit the road ASAP to start paying back all the legal fees.


----------



## Rap Hat (Jul 26, 2012)

Fuuuuck.

What a bunch of stupid bullshit. I'm going to go out on a limb and say they're doing shit like having him pay bail money then denying it to get cash since they don't have a case. He'll probably be released with no charges, but not until they've bled him dry and made an example for other heavy bands who want to tour there.

It's pretty much flashbacks to all the US legal system bullshit, except with some extra extortion. I swear, prosecutors see someone who's controversial and famous and their eyes flash $$. They know they don't actually have to win the case to reach their goal- you push it long enough then "lose" them to a "technicality" and you can direct the public outrage at a scapegoat for letting them get away.

E: vv Yeah, that's a huge bummer for me too. I've seen LoG, but not Dethklok or Gojira and was really looking forwards to that trio. I also thought it would still go minus LoG, but I guess they were the real headliners of the Metalocalypse: Dethklok tour


----------



## sakeido (Jul 26, 2012)

I don't get to see Gojira now ;_; and I just gotta pray that Calgary makes the cut on their next tour.. I woulda thought Dethklok and Gojira would be enough of a draw on their own that they'd still play the tour without LoG, but I was mistaken.


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Jul 26, 2012)

all i has to say is: FREE RANDY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## technomancer (Jul 26, 2012)

To clear a couple obvious misconceptions up:

1) If you are not released on bail they do not keep money you paid for bail
2) Bail is money paid to guarantee you don't flee once released and YOU GET IT BACK assuming you don't flee and stand trial... this is what bail bondsmen do, they loan people the money for bail for a percentage
3) prosecutors don't get paid anything extra based on who they prosecute or make any extra money regardless of the outcome of the case


----------



## flint757 (Jul 26, 2012)

What kind of legal system does Czech have anyhow? Is it similar to ours at all?


----------



## technomancer (Jul 26, 2012)

flint757 said:


> What kind of legal system does Czech have anyhow? Is it similar to ours at all?



From what I've read he'd be tried by a regional court ruled over by 3 judges, two elected civilians and one professional judge (that's assuming potential jail time is greater than five years). There is no jury. However general concepts like bail are pretty universal in how they work if they are present in a judicial system.


----------



## RagtimeDandy (Jul 26, 2012)

technomancer said:


> From what I've read he'd be tried by a regional court ruled over by 3 judges, two elected civilians and one professional judge (that's assuming potential jail time is greater than five years). There is no jury. However general concepts like bail are pretty universal in how they work if they are present in a judicial system.



So Randy gets the money back when all is said and done? That was my biggest gripe with the whole thing, thank you for explaining that. If I was him I'd be incoherently livid if I lost $400,000 and didn't even get anything out of it (being able to leave)


----------



## Rap Hat (Jul 27, 2012)

Even in the US you don't always get the bail money back. Some jurisdictions have deals with the bail bondsmen where if you have something like a $10,000 bail, you'll pay $1000 to be released and that's that. No money back once it's over.

There are also some wack places where the courts literally will not accept cash - you are forced to use a bail bondsman. This sucks because most of the time it's understood if you pay the court directly you'll get the full amount back, and bail bondsmen take a (sometimes) large cut. There's also no limit on what they can charge. If you have a major bond and are high risk they can say "give me 50%" and if you want out you have to pay them.

I've dealt with courts on each coast and got a feel for how small towns vs. large cities work with this, and it's insane how much it varies.

E: Just saw Techno's point about bondsman cut, so that fact's a repeat.

E2: I'm assuming Czech is much like the US in that bail conditions/payments vary based on town/region. Also I don't know if what you said was directed to me, but I wasn't saying that the prosecutor is going to get a bonus for winning the case or whatever (I didn't phrase it the best, I know). They can get prestige, and if the goal is to force a settlement with the family I'm assuming they can prolong things much like in the US even if there's no chance of winning.

E3: Sorry for all the edits, just decided to look at bail in the Czech Republic. The court has the option of using bail towards fines and damages to the aggrieved, so on top of legal fees there's the chance the bail could go to the family and to the courts.


----------



## asher (Jul 27, 2012)

But if they're not able to extort him for silly amounts of bail money, what the hell is the point?


----------



## Curt (Jul 27, 2012)

*opens door* looks like a shitstorm here... *exits quietly*


----------



## DLG (Jul 27, 2012)

Joose said:


> https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/pe...gov&utm_medium=shorturl&utm_campaign=shorturl
> 
> Sign it!



I hate to stereotype people, but this petition makes Lamb of God look bad because it was written by a borderline-illiterate half-wit.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jul 27, 2012)

DLG said:


> I hate to stereotype people, but this petition makes Lamb of God look bad because it was written by a borderline-illiterate half-wit.



Unfortunately, that's the vast majority of their fan base.


----------



## Joose (Jul 27, 2012)

DLG said:


> I hate to stereotype people, but this petition makes Lamb of God look bad because it was written by a borderline-illiterate half-wit.



I agree. But oh well, Lamb of God posted it on FB. So I reposted it here.


----------



## shumitribe (Aug 3, 2012)

seems like getting out of jail isn't as popular as going to jail


----------



## TimSE (Aug 3, 2012)

You all realize he is out of jail now, yeah?

Lamb Of God's Randy Blythe released from prison after over five weeks inside | News | NME.COM


----------



## RevDrucifer (Aug 3, 2012)

First thing I saw this morning when I woke up.....great start to a day.

Guess they're back on Knotfest, too.

Thank God. Guess it's still under investigation, but at least he's not rotting in jail anymore.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Aug 3, 2012)

Video interview with Randy before he got on a plane to come back home-

RANDY BLYTHE INTERVIEW AFTER RELEASE! - SkullsNBones Blog : SkullsNBones Blog


----------



## Randyrhoads123 (Aug 3, 2012)

Unbanned AND Randy's outta jail today! Awesome!


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Feb 5, 2013)

bump, any update on this?


----------



## Glosni (Feb 5, 2013)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> bump, any update on this?



Chris Adler ist with him, he gave a testimony yesterday. A ruling is expected on Friday.


----------



## Riffer (Feb 5, 2013)

He cut off his dreads too and has short hair. SELL OUT!!!!!

Good luck to him. This is a weird case and I seriously don't know if he's going to be proven innocent. I feel bad for the family of the victim but also bad for Randy since I believe he should not be charged. I'll be waiting anxiously for the verdict.


----------



## drmosh (Feb 5, 2013)

I strongly hope he is proven innocent. This would set a terrible precedent if the verdict is guilty.


----------



## flint757 (Feb 5, 2013)

Dude was basically trespassing even if it happened the way the prosecution is claiming it did. That makes 'the victim' partly at fault and the venue mostly at fault IMO.


----------



## skisgaar (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm sure Randy feels no ill will to the family. They simply want to be repaid for the loss of their son, however, I don't know how they can put a price on such a thing, and I think it's ridiculous to accuse Randy of anything. The video evidence is there, the venue lacked proper security, and even used brute force, Randy was impaired...I dunno man, I feel for their loss, but I can't sympathise with the prosecution, or the how they've decided who was at fault.


----------



## leonardo7 (Feb 5, 2013)

What a dumb ass for showing up. I would have personally gone public stating fuck that court system and never returned. He could have gone on with his business and just never crossed those borders again. Very stupid of him to show up for court, or even enter that country again.


----------



## flint757 (Feb 5, 2013)

If I were in his shoes I'd have shown up. 

The prosecution is following the money and out of all the possible causes of death the richest one is him. The fact that he died later on in a US court would be enough for the trial to have never even begun plus the lack of hard evidence.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Feb 5, 2013)

leonardo7 said:


> What a dumb ass for showing up. I would have personally gone public stating fuck that court system and never returned. He could have gone on with his business and just never crossed those borders again. Very stupid of him to show up for court, or even enter that country again.



He's an honest man, that's now what you call a "dumbass". 

I hope that being honest is generally valued and looked up to, rather than evading the law however insane it may be. 

I can't speak for a foreign system, but every cop I've encountered, as bogus of a reason for stopping me that they have. Being calm and generally understanding their reason for why they stopped me, has given me warnings or just a verbal warning for my last 2 encounters with them.


----------



## tedtan (Feb 5, 2013)

The US has an extradition treaty in place with the Czech Republic. Even if he didn't show up, the Czech Republic could ask the US to pick him up and extradite him to the Chech Republic to face trial. And since he's a public figure, it wouldn't exactly be difficult to find out where he would be performing.


----------



## leonardo7 (Feb 5, 2013)

Kenji20022 said:


> He's an honest man, that's now what you call a dumbass.
> 
> I hope that being honest is generally valued and looked up to, rather than evading the law however insane it may be.
> 
> I can't speak for a foreign system, but every cop I've encountered, as bogus of a reason for stopping me that they have. Being calm and generally understanding their reason for why they stopped me, has given me warnings or just a verbal warning for my last 2 encounters with them.



This isnt about being pulled over for a minor infraction. This is about serious hard prison time in a foreign country for something you didn't do. Inside the US of course you show up. We aren't dealing with the US here.



tedtan said:


> The US has an extradition treaty in place with the Czech Republic. Even if he didn't show up, the Czech Republic could ask the US to pick him up and extradite him to the Chech Republic to face trial. And since he's a public figure, it wouldn't exactly be difficult to find out where he would be performing.



Are you sure about that? If this wouldnt even have gone to trial inside the US do you really think he would be extradited?


----------



## tedtan (Feb 5, 2013)

leonardo7 said:


> Are you sure about that? If this wouldnt even have gone to trial inside the US do you really think he would be extradited?


 
Whether or not he is charged with a criminal or civil offense is up to the jurisdiction in which the crime is alleged to have occurred (the Chech Republic in this case). A country wouldn't typically bother with this if it were just a civil offense, but with a criminal offense, if they considered it important enough to ask that he be brough to the Chech Republic to face trial, he very well may have been extradicted. Then again, they may not have considered it important enough - we can only speculate. I just intended to point out that you're not safe by merely avoiding that country.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Feb 5, 2013)

That's what I'm saying, the man has his lawyers he probably knew that he could be extradited. Like I said before, what's the point of evading the law when you know you're innocent when they can simply force you to go? He's innocent, and I believe that the Czech Republic isn't some kind of barbaric country whose legal system is ruled by idiots.

If he's found guilty, I'll be severely disappointed due to a lack of evidence. If he's found innocent how I expect him to, then I'll just be happy the man's not rotting in jail.

And my point with my "pulled over" comparison still stands, don't resist the law when you know you're innocent.


----------



## Glosni (Feb 5, 2013)

leonardo7 said:


> What a dumb ass for showing up. I would have personally gone public stating fuck that court system and never returned.


yeah, *that*'ll show them...  



> He could have gone on with his business and just never crossed those borders again. Very stupid of him to show up for court, or even enter that country again.



i respect the hell out of him for that. honestly, when I look around, I don't see a lot of people taking responsiblity for anything. let alone show up to a court where the case is very questionable (as far as i can tell!).

anyway, from what I can tell, the security in the venue is to blame here. the band shouldn't be responsible for keeping people of the stage, especially since the could always be drunks or nutcases or drunken nutcases doing gods knows what. i am just going to mention dimebag as an extreme example.

plus, nobody knows for sure if that fall caused his death a month later.


----------



## tedtan (Feb 5, 2013)

Interestingly, according to the infallible Wikipedia, the Czech Republic's motto is "pravda vít&#283;zíich", which translates to English as "truth prevails". For Randy's sake, let's hope it does.


----------



## acrcmb (Feb 5, 2013)

The guy shouldn't of been on the stage but in the end Randy and that other guy used excess force to get him off, they basically threw him and the resulting injuries lead to his death so he's guilty of man slaughter ,security was obviously not doing their job but that doesn't change the fact he involuntarily killed someone.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Feb 5, 2013)

^ out of the 20+ videos of the concert you never once see randy full on shove him, if anything it should be the security guard on trial for blasting the kid off the stage


----------



## acrcmb (Feb 5, 2013)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> ^ out of the 20+ videos of the concert you never once see randy full on shove him, if anything it should be the security guard on trial for blasting the kid off the stage


Oh definitely the security guard should be on trial as-well as he seems to have more of a role in the guy getting pushed but the fact is Randy helped push him off and it probably doesn't help Randy that he was seen grabbing the guys head.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Feb 5, 2013)

I don't care what you think. Randy definitely has a sense of "honor" and a huge pair of titanium balls for going. And if anything, it says that he's NOT afraid of the case because he knows he's not guilty. If he would've stayed in the US, it would've given the opposite impression, IMHO


----------



## EdgeC (Feb 5, 2013)

Captain Butterscotch said:


> If he would've stayed in the US, it would've given the opposite impression, IMHO


 
As well mean the issue would never really be dealt with. Randy probably just wants it to be over and done with so he can move on with things.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Feb 6, 2013)

From Randy's instagram-



> I have read a few news reports of the progress of my case, and trust me- many things are incorrect. But this is the Internet, and of course things are half-baked anyway. Keep in mind that translation is difficult, and many things can be lost, for Czech is a VERY DIFFICULT language. So wait and see, as I am. It is all I can do, except be honest & fight for my freedom in my own way. I also have heard of some people (not on here) talking smack about the Czech Republic, saying "Fuck the Czech Republic", etc. This not how it should be. This is a very sad case, not something to rage at people you do not know over. I am not angry with the Czechs at all. A fan of my band is dead- what do I have to be angry about? I am an INNOCENT man, but I am also a very sad man right now. To not be sad in this instance would be inhuman. But mad at the Czech people? Why would I be mad at them? Here, look at this picture- a mother watches her baby. The child reaches out for something new, laughing and chasing a pretty picture in the air. It is the same here as everywhere else. Do you see?!?!? Life is beautiful. I hope to see y'all soon.



His trial is delayed until March 4th. He's coming back to the U.S. til' then. Guess the defense has a witness that they need to testifiy and the person is sick. 

Obvious Prauge isn't too worried about him not coming back.


----------



## Gnome7 (Feb 6, 2013)

RevDrucifer said:


> From Randy's instagram-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe he is hoping someone from the jury reads that haha. He sounds sincere which will help him.


----------



## asher (Feb 6, 2013)

Gnome7 said:


> Maybe he is hoping someone from the jury reads that haha. He sounds sincere which will help him.



You know, I can't really imagine Randy ever not being sincere about anything he says - whether he's 'correct' or not (*coughtwitterpiracyragescough*).


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Feb 6, 2013)

leonardo7 said:


> What a dumb ass for showing up. I would have personally gone public stating fuck that court system and never returned. He could have gone on with his business and just never crossed those borders again. Very stupid of him to show up for court, or even enter that country again.



On the contrary, i'd commend him for manning up and taking responsibility for his actions. A person has died, and he at least had some part in it, accidental i'm sure but that's why it's not murder. Much respect to Randy for not thinking like this guy and punking out, while a family mourns a death.

Granted, there could be some money whoring going on by the family and whatnot, but even then, Randy still showed up - kudos to him


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 6, 2013)

This definitely seems financially motivated. The security hasn't been brought up despite sharing the blame for this, and when they increased Randy's bail multiple times it was obvious what was going on.


----------



## Bobo (Feb 6, 2013)

> I have read a few news reports of the progress of my case, and trust me- many things are incorrect. But this is the Internet, and of course things are half-baked anyway. Keep in mind that translation is difficult, and many things can be lost, for Czech is a VERY DIFFICULT language. So wait and see, as I am. It is all I can do, except be honest & fight for my freedom in my own way. I also have heard of some people (not on here) talking smack about the Czech Republic, saying "Fuck the Czech Republic", etc. This not how it should be. This is a very sad case, not something to rage at people you do not know over. I am not angry with the Czechs at all. A fan of my band is dead- what do I have to be angry about? I am an INNOCENT man, but I am also a very sad man right now. To not be sad in this instance would be inhuman. But mad at the Czech people? Why would I be mad at them? Here, look at this picture- a mother watches her baby. The child reaches out for something new, laughing and chasing a pretty picture in the air. It is the same here as everywhere else. Do you see?!?!? Life is beautiful. I hope to see y'all soon.



Lots of respect to Randy.


----------



## orange1 (Feb 6, 2013)

I hope this goes well for randy. I got his autograph when I was driving by n looked over to see him with A remote-control car in the street.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Feb 7, 2013)

Actually, he seems quite fond of the place. He's been there for 2 weeks preparing and posting some killer pictures on his instagram. I might actually get an account just so I can follow him easier. His pictures our outfuckingstanding.

@drandallblythe - drandallblythe's Instagram photos | Statigr.am


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Feb 7, 2013)

^


----------



## JEngelking (Feb 7, 2013)

VBCheeseGrater said:


> On the contrary, i'd commend him for manning up and taking responsibility for his actions. A person has died, and he at least had some part in it, accidental i'm sure but that's why it's not murder. Much respect to Randy for not thinking like this guy and punking out, while a family mourns a death.
> 
> Granted, there could be some money whoring going on by the family and whatnot, but even then, Randy still showed up - kudos to him



Agreed. I highly respect that he had the confidence and courtesy to come back and, whether he's guilty or not, (which I highly doubt he is), he wants to give this family closure, and ultimately prove a point to everyone watching the case.

Kudos to Randy.


----------



## Loomer (Feb 7, 2013)

Randy just looks... wrong in a suit.


----------



## Glosni (Feb 7, 2013)

The trial is on hold till March, due to a witness falling ill. More on that: UPDATE: Blythe Trial Delayed, Vocalist to Return to the U.S. | MetalSucks


----------



## JaeSwift (Feb 7, 2013)

Well that sucks, must be nerve wracking for him.

And yes, big respect to him for manning up and believing in getting this over. Any lesser many would have sad ''sod it im not going back''.


----------



## petereanima (Feb 7, 2013)

leonardo7 said:


> Are you sure about that? If this wouldnt even have gone to trial inside the US do you really think he would be extradited?



I don't know if the US would have extradited him (actually, I don't think so) - but most other EU countries would, so he had 2 choices: get this thing done; or never enter the EU again. He did the wiser thing. lots of respect from my side to this man.


----------



## Joose (Feb 7, 2013)

Loomer said:


> Randy just looks... wrong in a suit.



He looks like a man being professional in a situation where he needs to be.


----------



## goldsteinat0r (Feb 7, 2013)

Joose said:


> He looks like a man being professional in a situation where he needs to be.


 
Agreed. The level of outward respect and professionalism he appears to be showing (no piercings, haircut, dressed up) is admirable. He's in a totally unfair position and the fact that he's basically only expressed regret for the situation and compassion instead of anger is pretty cool. 

Basically, he's behaving like an innocent man.


----------



## AxeHappy (Feb 7, 2013)

No man, _*Ever*_, looks wrong in a suit.


----------



## Goro923 (Feb 7, 2013)

^Gene Simmons begs to differ.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## ZXIIIT (Feb 7, 2013)

goldsteinat0r said:


> Basically, he's an innocent man behaving like an innocent man.



Fix'd.


----------



## Randy (Feb 7, 2013)

RevDrucifer said:


> Actually, he seems quite fond of the place. He's been there for 2 weeks preparing and posting some *killer pictures* on his instagram.



Pun intended...?


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Feb 7, 2013)

Randy said:


> Pun intended...?



I swear, everytime I see you post something sarcastic or semi-controversial your avatar just makes it that much better.


----------



## goldsteinat0r (Feb 7, 2013)

ZOMB13 said:


> Fix'd.


 
Well thats what I meant, essentially. Everyone who likes the bands knows his stage persona is just that; a persona. By all accounts he's totally easy going and a really good guy in normal life. I think his actions here show that.

Its pretty terrible that he's being dragged through the shit for this, but I have to applaud him for taking the high road despite the risks associated with doing so.


----------



## flint757 (Feb 7, 2013)

JaeSwift said:


> Well that sucks, must be nerve wracking for him.
> 
> And yes, big respect to him for manning up and believing in getting this over. Any lesser many would have sad ''sod it im not going back''.



It is all around the smart thing to do since he also has a huge bond I'm sure would be nice to get back. If he ran he'd have to avoid certain countries and lose 400K.



goldsteinat0r said:


> Well thats what I meant, essentially. Everyone who likes the bands knows his stage persona is just that; a persona. By all accounts he's totally easy going and a really good guy in normal life. I think his actions here show that.
> 
> Its pretty terrible that he's being dragged through the shit for this, but I have to applaud him for taking the high road despite the risks associated with doing so.



I think the worst part is that he just got sober and this kind of shit can put anyone back on the wrong path.


----------



## Xaios (Feb 7, 2013)

tedtan said:


> Whether or not he is charged with a criminal or civil offense is up to the jurisdiction in which the crime is alleged to have occurred (the Chech Republic in this case). A country wouldn't typically bother with this if it were just a civil offense, but with a criminal offense, if they considered it important enough to ask that he be brough to the Chech Republic to face trial, he very well may have been extradicted. Then again, they may not have considered it important enough - we can only speculate. I just intended to point out that you're not safe by merely avoiding that country.



If the Czech Republic was free to extradite him at their leisure, then why did they wait until he was back in the country before announcing the charges, nabbing him and throwing him in the clink? Sounds fishy to me.


----------



## tedtan (Feb 7, 2013)

They are free to request that the US extradite him, but it would be up to the US's discretion as to whether or not they would comply with the request. I can only speculate, but I suspect that the US has enough going on within our own borders that we would't make a special trip to pick someone up unless they are (or are suspected of being) a terrorist, but that we would comply if they happened to be arrested on other charges or were stopped for a traffic violation, etc.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 7, 2013)

Well the U.S failed to notify him of the charges against him for quite a while, so if they could have extradited him I would assume they would have done it.


----------



## Joose (Feb 7, 2013)

flint757 said:


> It is all around the smart thing to do since he also has a huge bond I'm sure would be nice to get back. If he ran he'd have to avoid certain countries and lose 400K.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the worst part is that he just got sober and this kind of shit can put anyone back on the wrong path.



Judging by his updates across all the social networking sites, I don't think a relapse is in order. I mean, look how he's treating this whole situation... not really the actions of a weak man.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 7, 2013)

He's been sober for a few years too, and has toured with bands like Mastodon who are notoriously big drinkers. I think if he was going to relapse he would have done it by now. But I don't know him personally so who knows.


----------



## leonardo7 (Feb 7, 2013)

vampiregenocide said:


> Well the U.S failed to notify him of the charges against him for quite a while, so if they could have extradited him I would assume they would have done it.



The US doesnt give a shit about this. The only country who cares is the country who is charging him with manslaughter. If he would have said fuck that country and never returned then there's no way he would have ended up in that country again unless he was kidnapped in Russia or something like that 

Its obvious that he's innocent. Not showing up would not have sent the wrong message when its obvious that hes innocent. The courts in the Czech know hes innocent but don't care. Its fucked that they have even gone this far with the prosecution.


----------



## tedtan (Feb 7, 2013)

vampiregenocide said:


> Well the U.S failed to notify him of the charges against him for quite a while,


 
The US has no obligation to inform someone about charges brought against them in another country unless US agents actually pic that person up and hold them for extradition, etc., which in this case they apparently did not do.



vampiregenocide said:


> so if they could have extradited him I would assume they would have done it.


 
As I mentioned earlier, I doubt a case like this one would be a priority for the US. They probably wouldn't go after him, but would likely have held him if he were picked up on other charges or stopped for a traffic violation, etc.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 7, 2013)

Ah fair enough, I was under the impression they had to let you know. That's messed up.


----------



## tedtan (Feb 7, 2013)

I don't think its a big enough issue for the US to even care about at this point in time, honestly. With terrorists, school shootings and politically motivated stuff (e.g., Aaron Swartz), etc., its probably not on their radar. But even then, I doubt they would bother to let anyone know unless they were actually taking action.


----------



## leonardo7 (Feb 7, 2013)

Since when does the US detain and extradite its own citizens for doing something in another country that's illegal in that other country when the exact same thing is not illegal or wrong inside the US? He could have been sued in this country but not stand trial. Ive stated it before and I will state it again. This never would have gone to trial inside the US, therefore they would never have detained and extradited him. The chances of him getting kidnapped in Russia are greater than being extradited by his own country. Now if he punched the kid in the face and then solely threw him off the stage while kicking him then we would have a different situation 

For all we know if the kid would have landed fine and been unhurt he may have been stoked to have been partly pushed away by the lead singer of his favorite band


----------



## tedtan (Feb 7, 2013)

The diplomatic relationship between countries includes provision whereby one country will pick up a person suspected of commiting a crime in another country and deliver them to that country.

It is not really any different in practice than if you committed a crime in one US state, say Texas, and then you try to avoid getting caught, so you go to California. If you are picked up in California for any reason (even a traffic stop), they will send you you to Texas to face trial (after serving any time you may be sentenced to in California).

It works pretty much the same thing between countries. Here's a bit of background info on the subject.


*From Wikipedia:*

*Extradition is the official process whereby one nation or state surrenders a suspected or convicted criminal to another nation or state. Between nation states, extradition is regulated by **treaties**. *


----------



## leonardo7 (Mar 5, 2013)

Is today the day?


----------



## anomynous (Mar 5, 2013)

It's expected to be.


----------



## Veldar (Mar 5, 2013)

Randy Blythe Trial: Day Five Wrap-Up | MetalSucks


----------



## Xiphos68 (Mar 5, 2013)

Veldar said:


> Randy Blythe Trial: Day Five Wrap-Up | MetalSucks





This is ridiculous.


----------



## skisgaar (Mar 5, 2013)

Somebody mind quoting the page? It's blocked at my work :/


----------



## Glosni (Mar 5, 2013)

skisgaar said:


> Somebody mind quoting the page? It's blocked at my work :/



Here you go:

Randy Blythe is back in the Czech Republic for a second time to complete the hearings for his manslaughter trial, and day five of the trial has come to a close. The Gauntlet has all the details, although they havent cited a source so this information should be taken with a grain of salt.
Two psychologists took the stand, offering contradictory opinions. One stated that Blythe may have some antisocial personality traits citing a speeding fine and a ticket for public disobedience while the other stated that Blythes results were normal (from an exam? were not sure) and that he didnt meet several of the conditions for antisocial personality disorder.
A 19-year old female fan who was in the front row at the concert described seeing Blythe push Daniel Nosek with a lot of force on the shoulders off the stage and said that the crowd parted as Nosek fell to the floor.
Blythes legal team filed a brief on body mechanics that would have showed how Noseks body could fly off the stage, but the prosecutor objected, saying the witnesses had already given testimony. Im trying to maintain a level head here with regards to the Czech legal system, but I cannot fathom how the science of physics would be rejected in favor of witness testimony. What the fuck?
One more day remains in the trial; it was originally scheduled to last for five days but was delayed when a key witness fell ill. Day four was cut short after just 45 minutes, and the conclusion of the trial was rescheduled to this week.
Tomorrow, George Strauss of the Prague Police Department will testify (for which side, we arent sure). Closing statement will follow, Blythe will address the court, and the verdict will be handed down. Keep Randy in your thoughts tonight.


----------



## Estilo (Mar 5, 2013)

Love or hate LOG's music you just can't not respect this guy. His ability to remain calm and level-headed in times like this which would break the minds of many is just incredible. How he spoke up for the country that's blaspheming against him (what I think anyway) when his fans talked shit about it, promoting it with photographs he took himself in a bid to discourage hate against the Czech Republic. I mean, even Jesus panicked before his death. 

And this is a metalhead we're talking about, a person so hated and despised and stereotyped against by the world at large.. 

That said though I'm not buying any of it. If all those reports are true then I don't think any rational man would think anything positive of the Czech judicial system.


----------



## skisgaar (Mar 5, 2013)

This is becoming a piss take now. Is that video of Randy "Pushing" the kid the push the killed him? Because there are reports that he got up on stage more than once.


----------



## petereanima (Mar 5, 2013)

NOT GUILTY / FREE TO GO.

it was just on the news.


EDIT: links:
http://www.itv.com/news/update/2013-03-05/randy-blythe-lamb-of-god-prague-acquitted/
http://www.blabbermouth.net/news.aspx?mode=Article&newsitemID=187027


----------



## Estilo (Mar 5, 2013)

Lamb of God frontman Randy Blythe: NOT GUILTY | News | Lambgoat


----------



## goldsteinat0r (Mar 5, 2013)

petereanima said:


> NOT GUILTY / FREE TO GO.
> 
> it was just on the news.
> 
> ...


 
RANDY BLYTHE THO

I almost stood up and cheered in my cube. Hope this is for real.


----------



## JaeSwift (Mar 5, 2013)

Glosni said:


> Here you go:
> 
> Randy Blythe is back in the Czech Republic for a second time to complete the hearings for his manslaughter trial, and day five of the trial has come to a close. The Gauntlet has all the details, although they havent cited a source so this information should be taken with a grain of salt.
> Two psychologists took the stand, offering contradictory opinions. One stated that Blythe may have some antisocial personality traits citing a speeding fine and a ticket for public disobedience while the other stated that Blythes results were normal (from an exam? were not sure) and that he didnt meet several of the conditions for antisocial personality disorder.
> ...



I'm going to stick by what Randy posted on his Instagram account the first time the trial was scheduled to be processed; don't believe what you hear in the media, a lot gets lost in translation from Czech to English as it's an incredibly difficult language.

Also, HES FREE!


----------



## s4tch (Mar 5, 2013)

I just read the news on some Hungarian sites. That's the only acceptable outcome of the trial.


----------



## goldsteinat0r (Mar 5, 2013)

RANDY BLYTHE ACQUITTED!!! | MetalSucks

Its up on Metalsucks too! Woo! Awesome day for metalheads everywhere, but of course Randy in particular.


----------



## DeathMentaL (Mar 5, 2013)

of course he was not guilty. All this drama for nothing.


----------



## JEngelking (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## woundinsociety (Mar 5, 2013)

So, do you guys think that the wall of death will still be an acceptable thing to do at LOG shows?



Regardless, this is good some good news... I couldn't have imagined the outcome to be any other way.


----------



## goldsteinat0r (Mar 5, 2013)

woundinsociety said:


> So, do you guys think that the wall of death will still be an acceptable thing to do at LOG shows?
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless, this is good some good news... I couldn't have imagined the outcome to be any other way.


 
They will probably just change the name to "The Wall of Peace, Understanding, and Well-Composed-Black-and-White-Photographs."


----------



## Joose (Mar 5, 2013)

DeathMentaL said:


> of course he was not guilty. All this drama for nothing.



Um, "of course he was not guilty"? 

Yeah, we all assumed that; but that doesn't mean he couldn't have been found guilty.

Not drama for nothing; we could have lost one of the greatest frontmen the metal world has ever seen, had the Czech decided he was guilty.

Great way to start my day!


----------



## drmosh (Mar 5, 2013)

so damn glad he's been acquitted. Common sense prevails


----------



## ZXIIIT (Mar 5, 2013)

Finally.

Extortion trial ended.


----------



## Ralyks (Mar 5, 2013)

Happy for Randy, and all the props in the world for how he handled the situation and keeping cool as a cucumber. Much respect, Randy.


----------



## themike (Mar 5, 2013)

I can't wait to read his memoirs if and when they come out - he's been through so much yet seems to see the world much purer than we do. Same thing with photography - he tends to capture things that we walk by on a daily basis.


----------



## goldsteinat0r (Mar 5, 2013)

Yeah I woulda been flipping my shit the whole time. He was clearly being fucked with but he did a great job of presenting himself as the guy he is rather than letting the clearly sketchy nature of the charges get to him. Massive respect. Also his wife looks like a real keeper.


----------



## leonardo7 (Mar 5, 2013)

I think it was pretty obvious that he was innocent the entire time. The only weird thing is that it even went that far. Very scary stuff. He is one hell of a brave man. Nothing but respect for this good man.

"Prague's Municipal court ruled Tuesday that Blythe was not guilty because what he did was not a crime". OK so why the fuck did it go that far then? Do they not even know their own laws? 

"The state prosecutors, who had demanded a five-year prison term for Blythe, said they will appeal the verdict."

Its not the country or its judicial system necessarily, its the fucking prosecutors. Fuck them!


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Mar 5, 2013)

Ralyks said:


> Happy for Randy, and all the props in the world for how he handled the situation and keeping cool as a cucumber. Much respect, Randy.



Agreed, the metal community could not have had a better representative in this unfortunate situation


----------



## Orbis_Mortis (Mar 5, 2013)

Glad he got off. Those charges were BS


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 5, 2013)

I got up and clapped/cheered at my computer.


----------



## anomynous (Mar 5, 2013)

Glad to see the rule of honor held true


----------



## Kiwimetal101 (Mar 5, 2013)

Can't believe how carm and collected he has been throughout all of this, so happy its over for him..


----------



## flint757 (Mar 5, 2013)

I honestly think they charged him so he'd have to post bail. Then they assumed he'd just run and never return, easy cash. That is only reinforced by what the judge stated and how/when the charges were raised IMO. Who knows maybe the family really wants closure and they truly blame Randy though.


----------



## Ralyks (Mar 7, 2013)

http://www.metalsucks.net/2013/03/0...be-a-total-mensch-meets-daniel-noseks-family/

Randy gives me hope for the human race.

Don't know why the hyperlink didn't work, but yeah, Randy met with Noseks family.


----------



## goldsteinat0r (Mar 7, 2013)

Ralyks said:


> http://www.metalsucks.net/2013/03/0...be-a-total-mensch-meets-daniel-noseks-family/
> 
> Randy gives me hope for the human race.
> 
> Don't know why the hyperlink didn't work, but yeah, Randy met with Noseks family.


 
Thats metal as fuck.


----------



## asher (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## whilstmyguitardjentlyweep (May 15, 2013)

Sorry for the necro-bump but Randy just wrote this on his blog and it is an amazing read where he talks a lot about the case.

http://randonesia.tumblr.com


----------

